# Keeping YOUR Eyes on OUR Prize......AGAIN!!



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, it is that magical time of year when the crisp air is filled with a hormonal blend that drives both man and beast to madness. A time when the masses become meteorologists fawning over forecasts; mesmerized by moon phases, and whining about wind direction. Whether it is a 160-class giant dodging through traffic on the interstate after his love interest or a bowhunter sitting 20-feet up a tree, on a 20”x25” platform, in freezing conditions for the hope for a close encounter; this annual Fall-fest freak-show certainly fascinates. 

It also provides a genuine opportunity for fellowship and a kinship of sorts. A time when kindred-spirits connect in commonality of cause, no matter the distance or differences between. A time where the reunion itself is often more rewarding than the reason. It is in that vein that I’d like to invite you to Keep Your Eyes on OUR Prize AGAIN as I attempt to chronicle our 2400 mile trek from SE PA to SE KS to reconnect with good friends and hopefully tag a KS monarch (or two).

Many of you followed along last year and it is my hope to, in the very least, replicate my efforts and provide a virtual opportunity for you to join our experience. In the interest of respect some information will be specifically withheld, but it is my hope that you feel as though you are along for the ride with us.

Here is a link to last year’s thread, I am not sure why some of the pictures have been removed. I do believe it has something to do with my photobucket reorganization. Nothing like the crazy scenario that totally duped me on pages 12-13 (explained better in post #341) or the very exciting SUPER close encounter on pages 18-19. 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2357334

Stay tuned!

Joe


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Good luck Joe!


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Good luck Joe! Ill be watching again this year! Hope yall can knock down a couple of KS monsters!


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Awesome! What days you coming out?


----------



## vincent burrell (Dec 7, 2012)

tagged, i'm a sucker for these, live from the tree ,type of threads!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

MOBIGBUCKS said:


> Awesome! What days you coming out?


Well for those who might remember, my Pop is not a flier...so we're heading out mid-day on 11/12 and likely driving straight through. Making these arrangements usually results in roughly a 20-hour trek, but 19 on the clock as we pick up an hour on the way out. We'll likely depart on 11/21 to head back in which we obviously lose an hour on the clock. We tend to run in 4-hour shifts, refueling and grabbing a quick bite. That spreads the burden rather nicely.



Joe


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

YES YES YES- This just made the next 10 days of work much more enjoyable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

dspell20 said:


> YES YES YES- This just made the next 10 days of work much more enjoyable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Dang sucks to be workin the next 10 days lol


----------



## JGB OH (Aug 20, 2012)

Great Thread last year I am in again.


----------



## primal-archery (Jun 25, 2011)

In for the hero pics!!!! 


To soon????


----------



## jeremy.b (Dec 7, 2010)

Very cool, in for the stories!


----------



## KMiha (Jan 8, 2015)

Good luck Ringer.


----------



## GTM (Nov 19, 2007)

In for the ride.


----------



## yetihunter1 (Aug 8, 2013)

Tagged and ready to read! Goodluck to you and your dad!


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Should be a good trip I'm in


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

hunterhewi said:


> Dang sucks to be workin the next 10 days lol


Are you kidding...don't let Doug fool you...this whitetail maniac is already tagged out in PA and OH....

Joe


----------



## huntinfool14 (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm in for another year!!


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Good luck man.


----------



## Romero14 (Aug 19, 2012)

Good luck!!


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Good luck Joe. I'll be looking forward to the updates. 

Bruuuuuuce!!!!!!!


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

12-Ringer said:


> Are you kidding...don't let Doug fool you...this whitetail maniac is already tagged out in PA and OH....
> 
> Joe


Well in that case.....GET YOUR ASS TO WORKIN! haha


----------



## HOGG-IT (May 5, 2009)

Good luck man


----------



## Dog (May 26, 2004)

I am in, really enjoyed last years adventure.


----------



## DV1 (Dec 12, 2004)

good luck


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

In again ! And I'm lookin forward to the show, break a leg!



I mean do well don't break another leg


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

shaffer88 said:


> In again ! And I'm lookin forward to the show, break a leg!
> 
> 
> 
> I mean do well don't break another leg



I read this and these images from 2013 ran through my mind.....



Hopefully there will be none of that nonsense in my life EVER again


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Bad image to have in your head


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

shaffer88 said:


> Bad image to have in your head


I'd rather this be etched in there.....




buddy missed him last year, a couple early sightings around the farm this year, but has eluded the cams.....if you know how many cams are on this farm, you'd understand how difficult it is to not get captured on film....

Joe


----------



## treedoctor (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm in..good luck and stay safe!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

One thing is for sure, our KS buddies sure get a good taste of the East Coast when we arrive....

Of course it would be almost criminal if we didn't bring along a few authentic Philly Cheesesteaks, Tasty Cakes, and Sweedish Fish, but we also add sausage scaloppini, meatballs and baked ziti, homemade, hand caught Maryland crab soup, chicken pot pies, perogies, homemade potato and macaroni salads, and homemade smoked bologna and snack sticks.....

Phase one....


Wifey will be touching off the potato and mac salads tomorrow....

Joe


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

So when shall I arrive it's ashore drive for me


----------



## Outdoorsman63 (Aug 22, 2011)

Good luck Joe!


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

I'm anxious to follow along again...best of luck to you and your dad!


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

I definitely enjoyed the thread last year. Especially when that buck came within like 2 feet of you. Are you coming to the KC area again?

I live about 15 minutes North of Lacygne if you guys need help tracking or want to come over for dinner one night.


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm in. Good luck fellas!


----------



## DJY (Oct 23, 2014)

Had to bring that up didn't you! Looking forward to seeing you guys for another great year. Travel safe. DY



12-Ringer said:


> I'd rather this be etched in there.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't resist...I knew something wasn't right when you got in, took a little while to get it out of you. See you soon!

Joe


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Good luck Joe and have a safe trip out tomorrow.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

I will be following along as usual Joe. Good luck brother! With what all you and your family has been through this year, treestand therapy in the whitetail world of KS will work wonders.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Randy and I did want to take a moment to thank everyone for all the support pouring in via text, email, and PM. Most who are close to me know how my entire life was turned upside down on 9/23/15 when my seemingly healthy 10-year old daughter Camille was diagnosed with Leukemia. There is a more detailed account at this link and I would encourage every parent to take a moment or two read. It is unreal how quickly and unsuspectingly things can turn….. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3077770
(be sure to scroll down to post #13....)

It is hard to believe that was going on two months ago. I appreciate all of the prayers, well-wishes, and other support that MANY members of the AT community have offered. She continues to respond to the current chemotherapy regiment and luckily the side effects are minimal. She is far from out of the woods and we are being told that this very well might be a life-long disease. Despite her dealing with all of this both her and my wonderfully amazing wife teamed together to convince me that I NEEDED this hunt with my dad. I have a funny feeling they need the break from me more than I need the hunt, nonetheless, I’m headed west in a few days to spend some time with good friends and enjoy 40+ hours; just me and my Pop traversing the country in the F150.

Joe


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Good luck and have fun! Looking forward to following this.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Gl!


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

Joe

What does this years hit list look like?


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm in. Good luck and safe travels. About time your dad sticks a big one. Camille is stilll in our prayers.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

dspell20 said:


> Joe
> 
> What does this years hit list look like?



The same as last year as only two deer were taken off the farm last year, both 120ish 8's. One by me (duhh) and one poached. Reports have indicated the farm holding the best stock in some time. I have put together a little something to showcase a few...I'll get it posted soon. 

The buck make quick work of the farm this time of the year going end to end several times in one day. Beans tilled under about 10-days ago, winter wheat in the terrace and "back" field and there has been some rain out. Reports indicate the wheat is already greening, which usually means good things for us. Food plots holding doe like they're stuck on fly paper. 

We've got plenty of ambush spots ready....(white old permanent stands, red off limits, all others ladders or loc-ons) - I think there are a few more added that I missed??


Joe


----------



## Mmilnes (Nov 14, 2014)

Good Luck Bro - Be safe and have fun and make sure dad shots straight... One of these years I will get out with you guys


----------



## LI_James (Sep 2, 2015)

Good luck! I'm going to catch up on last years thread now


----------



## lsu hunter (Aug 6, 2009)

12-Ringer said:


> Thanks Randy and I did want to take a moment to thank everyone for all the support pouring in via text, email, and PM. Most who are close to me know how my entire life was turned upside down on 9/23/15 when my seemingly healthy 10-year old daughter Camille was diagnosed with Leukemia. There is a more detailed account at this link and I would encourage every parent to take a moment or two read. It is unreal how quickly and unsuspectingly things can turn…..
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3077770
> (be sure to scroll down to post #13....)
> ...


My son was diagnosed with AML on 12/19/14. He was 8. I know exactly what you went/are going through. Its amazing how strong kids can be. MY SON IS MY HERO! They told us it would be at least a year. He beat that shish in 6 months!!! Never once did he complain. He would crack jokes while he was throwing up during chemo at 3am. He started school this past Monday. Almost 11 months. There are miracles on earth. I pay for you and your family.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

lsu hunter said:


> My son was diagnosed with AML on 12/19/14. He was 8. I know exactly what you went/are going through. Its amazing how strong kids can be. MY SON IS MY HERO! They told us it would be at least a year. He beat that shish in 6 months!!! Never once did he complain. He would crack jokes while he was throwing up during chemo at 3am. He started school this past Monday. Almost 11 months. There are miracles on earth. I pay for you and your family.


Thanks for sharing your story of strength, courage, and victory! We need to hear things like this...

Joe


----------



## blackngold51 (Mar 28, 2008)

Good luck 12-ringer! Make PA proud.


----------



## Brandon324 (Oct 12, 2007)

Just read your thread from last year, Great stuff, I'm excited to see how you guys do this year, Good Luck.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

blackngold51 said:


> Good luck 12-ringer! Make PA proud.


I will not be putting the tag in the ear when I tag out[emoji1] 

Joe


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

12-Ringer said:


> I will not be putting the tag in the ear when I tag out[emoji1]
> 
> Joe


That is funny!!!!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

lsu hunter said:


> My son was diagnosed with AML on 12/19/14. He was 8. I know exactly what you went/are going through. Its amazing how strong kids can be. MY SON IS MY HERO! They told us it would be at least a year. He beat that shish in 6 months!!! Never once did he complain. He would crack jokes while he was throwing up during chemo at 3am. He started school this past Monday. Almost 11 months. There are miracles on earth. I pay for you and your family.


Makes me tear up man, your son is a stud, happy to hear of the outcome!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

It's looking like it is going to be an interesting week, that's for sure.....



Joe


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

^^^^ that's kansas


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

shaffer88 said:


> ^^^^ that's kansas


Yep....that's where we will be

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1 (Aug 8, 2013)

If we were betting on days you will kill a buck i want Sunday or Wednesday!


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh I know you are close to home. I wish you luck, and good weather but . . . Like I said its Kansas don't expect much out of the weather


----------



## kyswitchback (Aug 15, 2005)

Tagged. Good luck!!


----------



## whacker48 (Jul 31, 2011)

In for this years adventure. Really engoyed last years trek!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Good luck, brotha!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

IndianaPSE said:


> Good luck, brotha!


Keeping pace with you will be tough[emoji1] 

Joe


----------



## irnwrkr3 (Dec 18, 2008)

Good luck Joe! Enjoy your hunt.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

irnwrkr3 said:


> Good luck Joe! Enjoy your hunt.


Thanks and that was a great buck you laid down...congrats!

Joe


----------



## irnwrkr3 (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks buddy! I'll be waiting for some pics of your big ol Kansas buck soon.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

The countdown is on...

Joe


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

Safe travels and good hunting! Can't wait for updates. We expect them every hour on the hour!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Leaving the office now to pick up the cheese steaks and pack the truck.

Joe


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

What route are you taking through Mizzoouri?

edit, duh I remembered the map...70 to 435 to 69 South? Bad timing, I'd meet you in CoMo for a pit stop....but I'll be in the woods too  Good luck Joe!


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

Good luck Joe!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

BigDeer said:


> What route are you taking through Mizzoouri?
> 
> edit, duh I remembered the map...70 to 435 to 69 South? Bad timing, I'd meet you in CoMo for a pit stop....but I'll be in the woods too  Good luck Joe!


Same to you! 

My hope is to be on the road by one it'll be roughly 20 hours to get there so hopefully we'll be rolling in tomorrow morning around 8-830.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

dspell20 said:


> Safe travels and good hunting! Can't wait for updates. We expect them every hour on the hour!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hopefully I will be able to oblige. I picked up an extended range antenna for my phone, a new backup battery power system for my phone, video camera and still camera. I am a bit nervous about the amount of moisture in the forecast as I'm not sure how effective my equipment will be or how reasonably efficient I can be with my equipment in that type of weather. One thing is for sure I will be doing my best to share the experience with everyone who is choosing to tag along...

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1 (Aug 8, 2013)

Goodluck Joe, can't wait to read about the hunt and live vicariously through you while i sit in the office haha.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

I ever tell you guys how much I hate rain, especially when you've got to pack of vehicle in the rain[emoji35] ....

Hoping it slows a little!

Joe


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Good luck, Joe! Drive safe. Praying for a safe and successful hunt!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Waiting on the ride....










Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Part of the preparation....


















Packing now....

Joe


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Joe, I think it's about time you change the microwave and range clock back an hour. :wink:


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Oh, and I'm jealous. I'm sitting here in my office while you're about to embark on a monumentous trip of many a lifetime. Enjoy it!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

King said:


> Joe, I think it's about time you change the microwave clock back an hour. :wink:


Hahah...that was yesterday...wife working on the Mac and potato salad and Camille on the chair snapping pics. That pic was the only one I had permission to share [emoji2] 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Joe


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

7 or 8 of my buddies / employees of another hunting buddy are out in Kansas right now. They've seen a lot of rutting activity the last couple of days. One of the guys had a 170" hot on the trail of a doe pass his stand at 5 yards but couldn't get him to stop for a shot last night. They're on the move!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Setting the stage.....






Joe


----------



## bhunter23 (Jun 8, 2012)

good luck Ringer, in for the story


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

Good luck!!! I will be following along for sure!


----------



## cterbow (Apr 4, 2010)

Good luck Joe. Hope you have an awesome trip and recharge the batteries.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey love that elite soft case. Remind me of your set up. Hope I didn't miss it.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

shaffer88 said:


> Hey love that elite soft case. Remind me of your set up. Hope I didn't miss it.


It is a one of a kind Synergy GT....
Synergy Riser and GT limbs with custom cams. Cams cerakoted standard brown, limbs and riser kolorfused Kryptek Highlander. Catfish custom threads to match. LD Pro, Sword 1.5, B-Stinger Stab. 383 grain CX Maximas Hunter/Muzzy MX4.

Draws 63lbs., launches arrow above at 300fps....










































Joe


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

12-Ringer said:


> It is a one of a kind Synergy GT....
> Synergy Riser and GT limbs with custom cams. Cams cerakoted standard brown, limbs and riser kolorfused Kryptek Highlander. Catfish custom threads to match. LD Pro, Sword 1.5, B-Stinger Stab. 383 grain CX Maximas Hunter/Muzzy MX4.
> 
> Draws 63lbs., launches arrow above at 300fps....
> ...


Sweet rig. Love the paint job. I slapping strings on the e32. Love that bow


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

1/5th down..fueling up at the New Stanton service station before a quick trip through Wheeling WVA and on into and through OH.....hard to believe how big PA really is.....

Joe


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Safe travels Joe....


----------



## Mmilnes (Nov 14, 2014)

12-Ringer said:


> Part of the preparation....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will take some of the pulled pork left overs - travel safe and shoot straight


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

2/5ths down.....669 miles to go....refueling in Huber Heights OH now....

Joe


----------



## irnwrkr3 (Dec 18, 2008)

Safe travels brother. Won't be long you'll be climbing trees in Kansas.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

3/5ths in the books.....411 miles to go...fueling up at the Eddington IL exit 

Joe


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

stay awake my man. Just at work, and I'll be hunting through you this week. Safe travels


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Good luck! Are you hunting right as you get there ?


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Final approach...fueling up in Concordia MO, 133 miles left...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Huntin Hard said:


> Good luck! Are you hunting right as you get there ?


We'll be out this afternoon...Probably on stand by midday


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Sounds great!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Stopped off in Oak Grove for a warm breakfast at Iron Skillet. Hopefully with dawn breaking well get to see some action in the fields over the next couple of hours.

Joe


----------



## Mmilnes (Nov 14, 2014)

12-Ringer said:


> Stopped off in Oak Grove for a warm breakfast at Iron Skillet. Hopefully with dawn breaking well get to see some action in the fields over the next couple of hours.
> 
> Joe


Enjoy the food and get some rest before the afternoon hunt - shoot straight & be safe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

WE'RE HERE!!!!









Joe


----------



## milnes (Nov 14, 2014)

Glad to hear you made it there safe... Now unload the truck and get a nap and go out and shoot a big one...


----------



## PSU Joe (Sep 30, 2011)

Glad you made it safely. Can't wait for this hunt to begin. Can still recall the close encounter from last year and the closeup pic and you describing your dad running to get in position for a shot. Was just like being there. You and your father deserve a great hunt. Enjoy and be safe.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

I sure hope the last hour in is some indication of what we have in store for us this week, we saw one slammer with a doe in the field just off the highway. I couldn't get pop to lay off the cruise control together picture he was too anxious to get here. We saw three other buck that would drive most of us mad in the PA hardwoods as well and a stud that was burger on the highway.

Gonna grab a power nap and plan to be on stand around noon KS time...

Joe


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

anxious to see some action through you guys today...because I definitely haven't been seeing any where I hunt! Good luck!


----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm in for the post power nap hunt. My money's on a kill within the 1st two days.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

Don't oversleep!


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Good luck Joe! Glad you guys got out there safe and safe.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry guys it has been exciting so far....

SSW winds so I decide to hunt the Bobcat stand on the other side of the farm...









Long walk but really helps set the stage....

















On the way in I actually got to see a cow give birth....

















Joe


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Now that's cool, Joe! Good luck.


----------



## Applebag (Dec 13, 2013)

Was it anything like I imagined? 
http://youtu.be/Nh2iyPmucFk


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Applebag said:


> Was it anything like I imagined?
> http://youtu.be/Nh2iyPmucFk


Hahaha...I spared the gruesome...


Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

I I've been having a little technical difficulties while I am down in this creekbottom.

I wasn't on stand 10 minutes when there was an explosion in the overgrown pasture. I immediately saw whitetails going in every direction which usually means one thing this time of year. I quickly stood and positioned myself as a parade of 9 doe came by my stand at less than 10 yards each looking back over their shoulder. I heard the unmistakable cadence of a neck-stretched, bird doging buck along with the tell-tale grunts and quickly came to fold draw waiting for Buckzilla to come out of the thicket. Unfortunately it was just a little guy.

(Having trouble uploading pics and video from this creek bottom...)


Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Heard from Pop...he's had some chasing close by as well, but also small...

Joe


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Good luck guys! Seen a bruiser this mornin, set up where he came out around 11 then back on stand since 1. Hope he comes back from where he went this mornin. Slow afternoon so far, havent seen squat. Hope that changes soon


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Had a 130ish 8 just cruise through...out of range, but at least he's on his feet...

Joe


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Great timing


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Another small 8 pacing the opposite side of the creek...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Can't say Pop didn't have some up close and personal decoys....










Joe


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Looking good and best of luck!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is a short clip of the little 8 that got me nerved up just a mere 10-minutes after getting in the stand....





Joe


----------



## Applebag (Dec 13, 2013)

That was a cool video. I would have been thinking big boy too. He was workin hard


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Great start Joe. Can't wait for more updates.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Having a lot of technical difficulties this time around, especially when I am down in the creek bottom Bobcat stand....

Here are some shots from the stand...





Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

I will be back in the same stand in the morning, ended up seeing 5 buck and 2 doe down in there...any one of them could have been a KS bruiser.

Joe


----------



## spac16 (Dec 9, 2013)

Good luck Joe. If any one deserves a nice deer this year you sure do.


----------



## skezskoz (Oct 2, 2012)

Great pictures Joe, good luck tomorrow, I'll be following along


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Getting ready...taking landowners nephew over to other side with me this morning. He'll be in the big oak stand, Pop in the Dozer stand, and I'll be back in the Bobcat stand. 41 degrees already...we'll see what happens....

Joe


----------



## spurgeon18 (Jul 27, 2011)

12-Ringer said:


> 2/5ths down.....669 miles to go....refueling in Huber Heights OH now....
> 
> Joe


Your were 10 min from my house. Wish I coulda caught ya, coulda had dinner


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Not sure there is anything more amazing as watching the woods "wake-up"...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Deer moving all over...the place...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Pop reports a hot doe in the field 40 yards....


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Good buck trailing the doe...


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Nothing moving yet in my part of the state


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Good luck today guys!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

BUCK DOWN!!!!!
Pop smoked him.....
Details to come[emoji106] 

Says buck is "repectable"...not sure what that means but my dad is 64 years old and has never killed even a 100" deer. I am very happy for him no matter what the score. He's on the opposite side of the farm so it might be a bit before I get the details.



Joe


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

In for pics


----------



## HNTRDAVE (Aug 20, 2008)

Awesome pop! Just found this thread! Goodluck! Your up next joe.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Sunrise....









20-min later...









4 doe in front now, roughly 50 yards..

Joe


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

good job to your dad! He's seen plenty of big deer on that farm, so I'm sure his will be pretty good!


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Mmilnes (Nov 14, 2014)

Congrats Pop - so happy and proud - no one deserves it more then you - can't wait to see the photo


----------



## milnes (Nov 14, 2014)

Joe tell your dad about time old man...uncle Dave


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Preliminary reports heavy-body, heavy-horned 8 with junk around the bases. Landowner says he knows the buck and it's a good one..can't wait to see it myself, but I am covered in deer including two 130ish 8-s....

Joe


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Great to hear Joe! Congrats to your pop. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

12-Ringer said:


> Preliminary reports heavy-body, heavy-horned 8 with junk around the bases. Landowner says he knows the buck and it's a good one..can't wait to see it myself, but I am covered in deer including two 130ish 8-s....
> 
> Joe


Bruuuuuuuuuce!!!!!!


----------



## Mmilnes (Nov 14, 2014)

Can't wait to see a photo and the details on the size - shoot one of those around you and make it an even better day


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

First pic from the field....










Joe


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Awesome, great job pops


----------



## sgrappone (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice deer. Congrats!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Completely surrounded by deer one hot doe in the bunch has 6 different buck chasing her...all small...can't believe all of this commotion has drawn the attention of something larger..

Joe


----------



## Mmilnes (Nov 14, 2014)

Looks great dad - he is great dear and you should be proud - score him and send the details - now sit back and enjoy a stress free week as you earned it


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Bruce shot a beauty. Thick neck on that guy. Congrats!!!!


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Beautiful deer. Congrats! Heck of a body on his. Love the mass and trash.


----------



## Dog (May 26, 2004)

Congrats to your dad. That's awesome!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

At least the doe are staying around...










Joe


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Congrats to your dad!!


----------



## milnes (Nov 14, 2014)

Nice one Bruce...Now you can sit back with your feet propped up...Or go out and shoot a doe if you have a tag... Congrats brother...


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Congrats to your dad, Joe! Now you have a camp cook


----------



## Walleyehawger (Oct 22, 2008)

Congrats to your dad. What great memories you are making!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Two good ones have finally joined the mayhem down here.. they ended up almost running smack dab into one another chasing after this doe...now they are fighting. I can't see them I can just hear all the commotion. Both are great buck!!!

I think one is Potter....









Joe


----------



## HNTRDAVE (Aug 20, 2008)

Joe, I was in Kansas 2 years ago, our license came with doe tag, is that still the case? Just curious.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

It's definitely him and another just as impressive...

Joe


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Joe, how on earth could you leave PA to go hunt these inferior Kansas bucks?


----------



## Mmilnes (Nov 14, 2014)

How far away is he?


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Both have disappeared as quickly and mysteriously as they had appeared. No shots of the action as my bow, not my camera, was in my hands...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Still a few scrub buck in here pestering the other doe, but those two big boys cut the hot out away from this crowd.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

HNTRDAVE said:


> Joe, I was in Kansas 2 years ago, our license came with doe tag, is that still the case? Just curious.


Yes... however it is my understanding won't be taking any time off the farm this year.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Mmilnes said:


> How far away is he?


The better buck (not Potter) came by at 30 yards, but was moving at Mach speed. When he finally stopped there was no possibility of a shot. They both disappeared in the ticket on the other side of the creek just below the Big Oak stand where the landowner 16 year old nephew is sitting. He hss seen a few of the doe and and smaller buck that these two big buck keep chasing away. In fact one of the small buck came right by him. It's pretty thick and down in there and he said he canot see down to the creek. From my vantage point I do believe that both of those buck are down along the creek bed, I cannot see that far from where I'm at right now. Every few minutes another smaller buck comes tearing out of that area. I just had a six point directly under my state that came busting out of there. If I were to guess I would think they have that doe pinned down in there somewhere and I'm just waiting for the commotion to start again when they start to fight. It sounded like baseball bat smacking each other[emoji32] 

The sun's position in the sky is also making it difficult to see..


Joe


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

Following


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## PSU Joe (Sep 30, 2011)

Great buck for your dad. So happy for both of you. Sounds like you are having a great morning. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Pulling for you Joe! Congrats to your dad!!


----------



## KMiha (Jan 8, 2015)

Congrats to your dad 12-Ringer. Hopefully you can get on to hit the dirt as well.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Congrats to your Dad!! Great buck.


----------



## milnes (Nov 14, 2014)

Joe... now that your dad shot his buck do you think he will go out and and film your hunt...


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

he must get really really bad service in the stand he's in.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

milnes said:


> Joe... now that your dad shot his buck do you think he will go out and and film your hunt...


Not so sure about that...not many double sets or even sets that we can add another...we'll see...

Joe


----------



## HNTRDAVE (Aug 20, 2008)

Winds are blowing like Kansas here! What's the weather there Joe?


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

One heck of a morning Tank at 30 yards with no shot....he kicked the crap out of Potter and walked the doe off down the creekbed...

Tank...









This pic is last year...he's a perfect 10 this year. I had him at 30 yards, I was at full draw, but couldn't get him to cooperate. 

All told I had 9 buck and 6 doe this morning. Action stopped around 10:30 and it's 70 degrees right now. I snuck out using the creek to cover my sight, scent, and sound.

Before any asks about sitting all day in such a hot spot... please understand there was no way I was missing an opportunity to share in the experience with my dad. Like I mentioned earlier 64 years old and never taken a book larger than 100". Not really sure what this one's going to score, but score is only matter for people who really keep them.

We just dropped it at the processor and I will be on my way back out...

Joe


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

Congrats to your dad on a dandy buck. Good luck the rest of the way and thanks for sharing your journey with us.


----------



## Applebag (Dec 13, 2013)

Joe I'm so happy for you man. Sounds like it's amazing down there. Congrats to pop. Your turn now.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Your perspective on dad and score resonates with me. I get so tired of people who have to score their deer before they even tag or dress it. Keep the posts coming that's good stuff.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

In it


----------



## irnwrkr3 (Dec 18, 2008)

Congrats to your Dad Joe! Good luck getting it done !!!


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

Nice buck Pop. Your turn Joe


----------



## Hindy30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Nice. Love the gnarly bases.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

A couple more shots back at the house....


























Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Grabbed a shot of Dalton (16 year old nephew of the landowner) on his first rut hunt....Tank was less than 60 yards from Dalton this morning....could you imagine if he walked by that big oak stand????










Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

I am finally settled in a stand set off of the big food plot for a SW wind. I really wanted to get back down into the Bobcat stand however I was worried about working that area too hard getting in and out the last couple days. With the strong south-southwest wind my scent would have likely swirled of the hill right into the area those two bruisers came from this morning. At least up here it should go WAY out over top of the food plot. You can see from the pic below I'm in the same woodlot, just further North. I am hoping some of those doe that had things all riled up this morning head up to the food plot this evening using either one of the draws to my left or right as cover for the wind. 

Shot of both stands...Bobcat is southern most. ...









Shot of food plot stand that I am currently in...









Here is a shot of the Bobcat stand where all of the action was this morning....









Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Been here 20-min and two doe just ran in and quickly bedded down....

Locked and loaded. Some shots from the SW wind Food Plot stand....


















































Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

HNTRDAVE said:


> Winds are blowing like Kansas here! What's the weather there Joe?












Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Congrats to your dad, Joe! Now you have a camp cook


Sausage scallopini tonight...he can warm stuff with the best of them....

Joe


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Awesome picture with the old stand in it. Obviously a good spot if a stand that old is there


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Slow go of it this afternoon...two doe still bedded at 60 yards. For some reason I keep getting dive bombed by bluejays??

Joe


----------



## Nightforce (Nov 7, 2009)

Might wanna put a call in to animal control...surely they will come to your tree and solve your bird problem. Enjoy following your hunts, Joe.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Down to the wishing hour (more like 45-minutes)...

Joe


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Im with you Joe! You still have a good hour lol.


----------



## rambofirstblood (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats to pops , good luck Joe.


----------



## Mmilnes (Nov 14, 2014)

Very nice pop - cngrats


----------



## spac16 (Dec 9, 2013)

Great deer for your dad Joe. So glad to hear he connected. Make Delco proud out there.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Uneventful evening...5 doe and an armadillo...

Just getting back to the house. A few pics later..

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Well guys, I am not sure what I can say. I took a quick peak over my electronic journal just to be sure my hunch was right and it was. I have sat on stand here in KS for a total of 13 hours and I have seen more buck in those 13 hours that in ALL of my hours spent in PA last season. Given my circumstances this year Camille, comparing my 15 PA season to these 13-hours would not nearly have been a reasonable comparison.

This morning alone I saw 9 different buck, two of which were brutes and two others were 120-130" (brutes to many of us in PA). I am convinced the rut is late here...there are VERY few doe that seem to be ready to breed. This morning there were 7 different doe in one group and 4 in another. All 11 passed within bow range, but only one was "in heat". Believe me it didn't stop the dinks from bothering the other 10, but the two big ones and the two 120-130's were all focused on that single doe. I know the sample size is small, too small to formulate a respectable opinion, but I really do believe here on this property, things have not gotten as good as they will get yet. 

All told on 13 hours on stand I have seen 15 buck and 17 doe. I do believe I saw 4 buck multiple times so I would reduce that to 11 different buck. Weather conditions are not looking promising, but that isn't going to deter me...

Hopefully, I'll have you enough to keep everyone interested.

Joe


----------



## HNTRDAVE (Aug 20, 2008)

Gotta love Kansas! Hunted there once and fell in love. Hope to be back next year. Goodluck!


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Wow those stats are mind boggling to me....


----------



## GTM (Nov 19, 2007)

Congrats to your dad!!!


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

12-Ringer said:


> Well guys, I am not sure what I can say. I took a quick peak over my electronic journal just to be sure my hunch was right and it was. I have sat on stand here in KS for a total of 13 hours and I have seen more buck in those 13 hours that in ALL of my hours spent in PA last season. Given my circumstances this year Camille, comparing my 15 PA season to these 13-hours would not nearly have been a reasonable comparison.
> 
> This morning alone I saw 9 different buck, two of which were brutes and two others were 120-130" (brutes to many of us in PA). I am convinced the rut is late here...there are VERY few doe that seem to be ready to breed. This morning there were 7 different doe in one group and 4 in another. All 11 passed within bow range, but only one was "in heat". Believe me it didn't stop the dinks from bothering the other 10, but the two big ones and the two 120-130's were all focused on that single doe. I know the sample size is small, too small to formulate a respectable opinion, but I really do believe here on this property, things have not gotten as good as they will get yet.
> 
> ...


I agree Joe, i think the rut is late. Seen more bucks on their feet cruising tonight than in the last couple weeks. I think its goin to break loose soon


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

The start of day 2....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

LetThemGrow said:


> Wow those stats are mind boggling to me....


I agree....almost embarrassed to talk about what it is like at home. Sometimes I wonder if the guys here actually believe me...for example there was a interesting 5 point that passed by me and Dalton a few times yesterday. Here you reach for your camera and not the bow....at home I know at keystone a down guys who'd be sending a volley in that direction. Pretty blessed to be able to have this opportunity even more so to be able to spend it with my dad!

Joe


----------



## Mmilnes (Nov 14, 2014)

Enjoy and good luck today - shoot straight


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Were you guys able to put a tape to "pops" buck?


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Tucked in the NE corner of the terrace field. It is currently planted it in winter wheat, however there's only about 1 to 2 inches of growth. Most of the deer are eating the winter wheat field that's south of me. It's my hope to catch a buck coming out of that wheat and scent checking this woodbine and/or the cedars. South wind makes it perfect for them to cruise the cedar edge and the edge of the woodline I'm in right now....










Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Todays conditions..










Joe


----------



## milnes (Nov 14, 2014)

Ok Joe... time to go get the bacon and bring it home...have a good day...


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Slow morning here...joined only by crows and a single hen turkey.

Some shots from the stand...


































Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

shaffer88 said:


> Were you guys able to put a tape to "pops" buck?


We did not last night, probably at some point today. I'll be sure to share...

Joe


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Go getem' Joe!

By the way that camo finish on your bow is sexy as all get out! That Kryptic camo?


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

davydtune said:


> Go getem' Joe!
> 
> By the way that camo finish on your bow is sexy as all get out! That Kryptic camo?


Yes...Kryptek Highlander to be exact...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Hard to believe not a single deer???? Do have 5 nice Toms about 200 yards out in the field. Forgot to charge the video cam last night so the Anker is taking care of it right now. If they hang around I will get a little footage.

KS is the only place I've ever heard turkey gobble in the fall. Pretty crazy??

Joe


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

It get better had 4 tons toms strutting and drummin. Last week


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

Hammer time. Get it done by lunch so you can watch some football!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Soon as I put my phone down 5 doe came running out the woodline roughly 50 yards west of me all stopped and looked back as soon as they hit the field. I Quickly grab my bow but nothing materialized. As the doe worked their way out in front of me they caught my scent and skipped on down the cedar edge to my east. Toms have been joined by a dozen or so hens...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

A small 6 emerged from the same trail the doe used...

Joe


----------



## AjPUNISHER (Aug 21, 2010)

Congrats to your dad, Joe. Crossing my fingers for you...


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

I had to pack up earlier than I would have liked to this morning. Apparently trespassing and disrespect for boundary lines is not just a Pennsylvania thing. To make a long story short at about 8:00am this morning I heard a commotion behind me. Turns out the neighboring landowner leased the hunting rights on his property to a few guys who somehow I found a way to get an all terrain vehicle all the way into the back property. Additionally, they decided it was a good time to start hanging stands for the Kansas rifle season. When I got back to the house and told the landowner as you would expect there was a bit of hostility; not because they were in there hanging a stand, which is obviously there right as a lessee....it turns out the only possible way to get the all terrain vehicle into that particular area is to cross property boundaries that they do not have permission to cross.

Not being from the area I'm not very familiar with these boundary nuances, but these lessees have certainly left a bad taste in the mouth of quite a few landowners in this area. 

I grabbed a quick Tastycake peach pie and glass of iced tea and made my way back to a stand affectionately known as Bills stand. Locked, loaded and ready to rock and roll...literally with these 20mph winds. 5.5 hours to go...yeehah!










Joe


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

following...


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

IndianaPSE said:


> following...


Glad to have you aboard!!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

A few shots from stand....










































Joe


----------



## Mmilnes (Nov 14, 2014)

The views look great - good luck - Eagles looking good - TD / safety / TD and driving now


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Small squall just rolled through, pretty soaked and now the sun is shining and wind is blowing...might even be dried before the night is over (lol)...

It is 1:00pm and I am listening to owls hooting?? 

Joe


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Great times, nice kill, pulling for ya Joe!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

1st deer of the afternoon just passed through...young doe..

Joe


----------



## Applebag (Dec 13, 2013)

Joe I've never hunted a field before but when I imagine doing it, it looks just like the one you're in right now. Good luck tonight brother.


----------



## displaced (Jul 26, 2014)

Excellent read so far. What app are you using to show stand locations?

CJC


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

displaced said:


> Excellent read so far. What app are you using to show stand locations?
> 
> CJC


Antler Insanity...

Joe


----------



## KMiha (Jan 8, 2015)

Trespassers are a pain.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

To give some perspective on the stands I've hunted thus far...










The Bobcat stand is in the far south east corner of the picture. It is it on the edge of an overgrown pasture with a big bend in the creek. There is a high bank on the north side of the creek. That is a great stand for a West wind and you can get away with even southwest wind as long as the southerly part is not too stiff.

With a South wind it hits that high bank and blows right down the creek bottom, significantly compromising the area. I wanted to share because I've got several messages inquiring as to why I'm not in that same area where there's two big buck where the other morning. Believe me, if the wind or from the West, that's where I would be.

In my current location I am on the East edge of a huge sanctuary. North of the sanctuary is a winter wheat field. This stand basically sits on the north side of a major crossing heading into the sanctuary in up to the wheat. It's my hope that I'll get something moving through or coming along the edge scent checking the sanctuary.

We shall see....

Joe


----------



## treestandnappin (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm starting to think I need an out of state hunt next year. Good luck


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm sure you've mentioned it before so I apologize...but how big is the farm you're hunting? From your last pic, it doesn't look that big.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

bsites9 said:


> I'm sure you've mentioned it before so I apologize...but how big is the farm you're hunting? From your last pic, it doesn't look that big.


Roughly 500 acres...here's a better shot of all of it....










If you see there's two red dots at the far south of the picture and draw straight lines across the screen bisecting those two points from east to west; that's actually the property border...

Joe


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

gotcha....great lookin place. So many good spots to hunt, which you've obviously figured out.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Rattled up a broken racked 5-point....ran right under the stand. Don't know who he was ready to fight???? Looked like had lost a few 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok fellas ... the ladies are starting to file into the wheat. They are currently out wittng me by about 70 yards but they are standing out like sore thumbs in that wheat field; no diubt a good sigh for a buck watching fron the woodlines. Hopefully a good sign for things to come in the next hour and 40 minutes.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Something chasing west of the stand, just inside edge of the sanctuary. Haven't seen the chaser yet..but doe are zipping around all over the place...

Joe


----------



## Walleyehawger (Oct 22, 2008)

Is this a family farm or a property that you lease? I am starting to get the urge to take road trips for whitetail lol.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

Walleyehawger said:


> Is this a family farm or a property that you lease? I am starting to get the urge to take road trips for whitetail lol.


Neither. Met the land owner through his business from what I understand.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Great updates Joe. How did the waning moments of the evening go?


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

Should still be huntin right? Kansas is an hour behind the east coast correct?


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Things took an unlucky turn... the creepy busted up 5pnt chased everything to the far end of the wheat field. I've got 30-minutes or so, but right now nothing is close by except squirrles...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Walleyehawger said:


> Is this a family farm or a property that you lease? I am starting to get the urge to take road trips for whitetail lol.


Friends farm. We met back in 2010 through my trail camera business and the rest has been spent forging a great friendship.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Well...all wrapped up for the evening...not much action on stand tonight. Just enough to get your blood flowing, but it was a little scrub buck causing all of the chaos. 

Just polished off some baked ziti and meatballs and trying to figure out a game plan for tomorrow. Forecast is calling for rain off and on tomorrow and almost all day Tuesday. Not sure how it will play itself out. Funny, I was talking to my wife and she said, "didn't you buy that expensive rain gear?"...guess she's right:wink:

Joe


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

U don't buy the good stuff to let it set. Get it after it man good luck


----------



## lsu hunter (Aug 6, 2009)

Killed my two best deer by being on stand during a downpour. Soon as it stops they get moving.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

$19.99 tree umbrella = priceless piece of wonderment.

Gotta love gear & gadgets!!!


----------



## Deke23 (Oct 23, 2006)

Along for the ride, I'm looking to venture from PA to Kansas next year possibly. Not sure if I want to give up my ohio lease or annual Illinois rut hunt but Kansas looks awesome! Love the different terrain. Good luck!!


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Good luck tomorrow, Joe. I'll be refreshing, err, I mean, um, working...


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Good morning Vietnam!!! Now that France has bombed a small portion of Syria, Joe why don't you go ahead and smoke a stud today


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

South winds 15-20 and steady rain has grounded this hunter for now. If the winds stay out of the South there are a few stands that I can get to quickly when the rain slows a bit. At least getting in and out of the stands should be quiet...

Stay tuned.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

I decidef it ls going to take a little more than some rain and wind to keep this PA down. I strapped on the rain gear and hustled over to the toes or stand. I know you guys are counting on me to make time in the office fly by....[emoji12] 










Joe


----------



## PSU Joe (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks like a great spot, Joe. Good luck and we will all be refreshing the thread all day!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Two doe just came through and not 5-minutes behind a heavy 6pt followed on there trail....less than 20 yds from the stand let's hope something bigger follows...

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1 (Aug 8, 2013)

Goodluck Joe!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

.small flock of turkey now about 15, half are nice toms...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Rain slowed a little so I could get a few shots from the Dozer stand...

















































Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Latest through...I think he's looking for a mentor...









The Synergy is wet....and HUNGRY!!!









Joe


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

Good luck Joe. Thanks for posting the updates Cool crisp 32 degrees here in western PA.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice 120ish 8 cruised down the south edge....he looked to be on a mission. Maybe he'll get somethings started.

Funny how the woods seem to wake up again when the rain slows. Whisper quiet between wind gusts.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

No movement in almost an hour....hanging in there though!










Joe


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Good luck, Joe!


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

Way to stick with it. :thumbs_up


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

12-Ringer said:


> No movement in almost an hour....hanging in there though!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be prepared for the slew of posters saying where's your safety harness!! Happened to me when I posted a selfie (lol such a gay word) on my thread in my first year doing my live hunt thread. 

Awesome thread so far, keep at it. When do you have to hunt til before you need to leave? You need a north variant wind for that bobcat stand so you can get back in there after those two 160's! Speaking of...you never got around to posting any trail cam pics of them from this year...got any?

Also, I'll guess your pops deer at 118" gross, the mass gets him a nice boost!

Btw...is referring to turkeys as turkey, does as doe, and bucks as buck a PA thing or a your family thing? Was just curious about that! 

GL and hope you slay one of those giants, you deserve it!


----------



## Walleyehawger (Oct 22, 2008)

How about a shot or two of some of the actual stands. Just curious what the sets look like.


----------



## yetihunter1 (Aug 8, 2013)

Fullstrutter said:


> Be prepared for the slew of posters saying where's your safety harness!! Happened to me when I posted a selfie (lol such a gay word) on my thread in my first year doing my live hunt thread.
> 
> Awesome thread so far, keep at it. When do you have to hunt til before you need to leave? You need a north variant wind for that bobcat stand so you can get back in there after those two 160's! Speaking of...you never got around to posting any trail cam pics of them from this year...got any?
> 
> ...


He is wearing a safety harness. Its camo and blends with other camo.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Fullstrutter said:


> Be prepared for the slew of posters saying where's your safety harness!! Happened to me when I posted a selfie (lol such a gay word) on my thread in my first year doing my live hunt thread.
> 
> Awesome thread so far, keep at it. When do you have to hunt til before you need to leave? You need a north variant wind for that bobcat stand so you can get back in there after those two 160's! Speaking of...you never got around to posting any trail cam pics of them from this year...got any?
> 
> ...


Strapped in...you can see the HSS in the pic, the tether is on a branch out of the shot. I prefer to keep the tether about shoulder high when I'm sitting. I know the recommendation is to have it above your head however I have had problems int the past when I had to stand and spin to get in position and the tether would be in the way of my right arm when I draw... (Devil is always in the details)

No 2015 trailcam shots of the two I saw on Sat. Tennant had his cattle in the timber really late this year and we rarely run cameras in the timber when the cows are there.

A good West wind gets me back in that creekbottom Bobcat stand. Given the limited time, I'm in on a WSW and SW wind as well.

As far as the grammar, I am not sure.... Always thought buck, doe, turkey could be used both singular or plural?

I saw 25 bucks?
I saw 25 buck?

I'm sure an AT member can square that away for us[emoji106] 

I'll be at it through Friday. Likely heading out early Saturday morning.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Walleyehawger said:


> How about a shot or two of some of the actual stands. Just curious what the sets look like.


I'll see what I can do....[emoji6] 


Joe


----------



## KMiha (Jan 8, 2015)

12-Ringer said:


> .
> 
> As far as the grammar, I am not sure.... Always thought buck, doe, turkey could be used both singular or plural?
> 
> ...


Bucks and does are fine. Deers is not, deer is already plural. Turkeys is good too, "a flock of turkey" just does not sound right.


----------



## Applebag (Dec 13, 2013)

I think the plural changes once its cooked. "Would you like to try some turkeys" doesnt sound right lol


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Where's an English major when you need one (lol)..

Nothing moving here except whatever the rain/wind is moving. Hard to believe really...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

We had a shift in the wind here taking it from the south south east to south west so I'm making a quick move to get back down into that creek bottom where we had the most action on the farm last couple days stay tuned


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

Game on!!!! Good luck Joe


----------



## jason03 (Dec 12, 2003)

Does the wind swirl down in the creek bottom or stay consistent?


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Locked and loaded...super quiet down here...a little more west than I had thought which is perfect....

Here is a shot of the Bobcat stand itself...










Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

jason03 said:


> Does the wind swirl down in the creek bottom or stay consistent?


Swirls some when constant winds are 15+.... I know the forecast is saying that we have 15 to 20mph gusts, but right now it is really died. The wind is probably under 10 miles per hour and has a bit more westerly component to it which makes this stand even better...

Keep your fingers crossed !

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

It's ON boys....shooter buck 80 yds N across the creek chasing a doe. Need her to turn this way...

Joe


----------



## STS (Aug 4, 2015)

Just read all of this, gotta say this is entertaining at work! Good luck!


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Hope she works your way! Good luck!


----------



## wdtorque (May 5, 2011)

Good JuJu from South La!
Chootem!


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

Lots of daylight left! I'm really hopeful for ya


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Chase is over....he's "walking" her now . ..they've crossed the creek to my side, but I can't see them out in front in the thick pasture... 

Wind in my favor...he's not going to leave her, so I need her to come this way..

Joe


----------



## PSU Joe (Sep 30, 2011)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Forgot to mention...guys scored Pops buck today...121 and change gross...bases are pretty gnarly up close...will try to get some closeup shots at some point during the week...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Not sure where they are out in front.. (East)....there's a lot of room to roam, but I do have almost 2 hours and 45 minutes to go...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Some asked earlier...here is a shot of the Dozer stand itself ...










Joe


----------



## whacker48 (Jul 31, 2011)

What brand of ladderstands do you guys use? Am looking to replace a couple cheap wally world ladders that i have now. Good luck I hope she brings the big one your way!!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Here comes the rain again....


----------



## huntinfool14 (Oct 17, 2002)

Curious how you guys come up with the name of the stand sites?


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

huntinfool14 said:


> Curious how you guys come up with the name of the stand sites?


Named long before I knew the landowner...I know the Bobcat is named because of the frequency of Bobcat sightings, the Cougar stand is named for the same reason (not frequent sighting but yes a Cougar was spotted from that stand). The Dozer is named because it is off of a bulldozer path made by the cattle tenant. The pin oak is in a pin oak tree, same for white oak and BIG oak. Bill's stand is located closest to the house to assist the landownwr when he was having trouble with his feet. Most of the rest are named for their position on the farm e.g. food pot, north/south point, upper/lower ridge, etc...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

A staple of the diehard bowhunter....










Joe


----------



## KMiha (Jan 8, 2015)

Do you like sour patch kids 12-Ringer? And sour candy in general? A little trick, go into the candy section at giant, get whatever candy you like (such as Swedish fish) then put the sour patch kids on top. All the sour stuff will work its way onto the other candy.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Not looking great tomorrow  










Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

KMiha said:


> Do you like sour patch kids 12-Ringer? And sour candy in general? A little trick, go into the candy section at giant, get whatever candy you like (such as Swedish fish) then put the sour patch kids on top. All the sour stuff will work its way onto the other candy.


Not as big a fan of the sour stuff as my daughter is....she's talked me into trying all sorts of things. Some make my face pucker up something fierce... 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

whacker48 said:


> What brand of ladderstands do you guys use? Am looking to replace a couple cheap wally world ladders that i have now. Good luck I hope she brings the big one your way!!


Wide variety on the farm from Loggy Ladders to Big Game. We have close to 20 on our properties in PA. We prefer those designed for "the larger hunter", even though that doesn't describe the majority of those who hunt with us. The extra space is always nice.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Into the wishing hour now and no action since Big Boy walked his girlfriend into the pasture. I didn't get a great look, but he's a 150 easy. He's out there, somewhere.....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Rattled in a small 9...he ran right to the base of the tree and I still the antlers in my hands. At least it wasn't a shooter as I couldn't do anything.

They're back on the hook...










He went into the same patch as the big one and the doe...maybe he'll stir them up...

Joe


----------



## Walleyehawger (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks for the stand shots. I like to see what other guys are having success in. I see some similarities to areas I hunt in.


----------



## Mmilnes (Nov 14, 2014)

They will be moving by noon tomorrow as the rain may hold them down - don't let the rain hold you back 

Good luck and shoot straight


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry for the late update, I don't want to leave you guys hanging. I rattled in that small 9 and when he made his way out into the overgrown pasture tails started going in every direction. A few doe came right under the stand, but not the right one. I never did see the good buck again. I can't tell how many points, but a solid 150 caliber deer. Easily 20" wide with average tine length, but good mass all the way out. He wasn't moving fast when he was in the woods, but I had my bow in my hands, not my binos. At one time he was no more than 50 yards away but behind some of the thick undergrowth.

At last light I started to pack up and I heard that unmistakable cadence of footsteps and grunts along the creek coming in my direction. I quickly put the binos up as it was too dark to see beyond 50 yards without them and I couldn't locate the source of the grunting. I heard a big rukus on the North side of the creek and could see a few tails flash here and there....I used this commotion to mask me slipping out of the stand and used the creek itself to walk out in an effort to keep the area as undisturbed as possible.

I thought this was pretty cool...the Sword had plenty of light stored in the pins at last light. These sights are rock solid - I highly recommend them!!











Joe


----------



## Applebag (Dec 13, 2013)

Nice boots Joe. I also use the aeroheads. Are those the thin or thicker neoprene?


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Applebag said:


> Nice boots Joe. I also use the aeroheads. Are those the thin or thicker neoprene?


7mm - I guess that is the thicker??

These are the best boots I have ever owned and I've owned all the major rubber brands (Lacrosse Burly, Muck, Cabelas, etc..) The shield on the front of the aero's has saved them 5x over already. Climbing through, over, and under the barbed wire out here, as well as, the locust spikes, etc...has put holes in many a pair of Muck and Burly's. Man Locust spikes are something to be FEARED!!!!

Look em up guys, you won't regret it...well priced too, especially around the Holidays..

Joe


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Try not to get poked to much by the locust spears! They keep a fungus on the tip and it can create quite the abscess.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

shaffer88 said:


> Try not to get poked to muck by the locust spears! They keep a fungus on the tip and it can create quite the abscess.


Absess and will make you sore wherever you get poked with them!


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

12-Ringer said:


> A staple of the diehard bowhunter....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I eat way too many gummies, lol!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Some bad storms complete with thunder and lightening. Live radar looking like it might be out by 10...if that's the case I'll be in a tree 10:01  

Joe


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

I slept in too a little too, I'm down near Independence and it was storming the last few hours. Looking like the next few hours could be great with the low wind after the heavy rain and storms all night. Although the wind will be picking back up before noon. Get near a bedding area if you can.


----------



## Applebag (Dec 13, 2013)

12-Ringer said:


> 7mm - I guess that is the thicker??
> 
> These are the best boots I have ever owned and I've owned all the major rubber brands (Lacrosse Burly, Muck, Cabelas, etc..) The shield on the front of the aero's has saved them 5x over already. Climbing through, over, and under the barbed wire out here, as well as, the locust spikes, etc...has put holes in many a pair of Muck and Burly's. Man Locust spikes are something to be FEARED!!!!
> 
> ...


Yeah, I bought the 3.5mm and they were perfect for this year. Last year I was a bit chilly though. If you guys are going to stand hunt with them, get the 7mm. And like I said in the other thread, I'm going to be getting the arctic shields next year to make mine a little more cold weather friendly. But they are awesome boots and easy to keep scent controlled.


----------



## milnes (Nov 14, 2014)

Joe this might be you later...Have a go day...


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Flat pouring but radar looks for for you soon Joe. We had heavy rains yesterday in Mid Mo (and right now) but at noon it quit and I saw deer instantly. Best of luck!


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

Its been a great read so far Joe, keeps reminding us PA boys that its nice to leave the state every now and then


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)




----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

Come on Joe. It's almost 10:01!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Updates-Breakfast whhats on TV


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey Joe, did you ever score your dad's buck?


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

stevewes2004 said:


> Hey Joe, did you ever score your dad's buck?





12-Ringer said:


> Forgot to mention...guys scored Pops buck today...121 and change gross...bases are pretty gnarly up close...will try to get some closeup shots at some point during the week...
> 
> Joe


...


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

shaffer88 said:


> ...


Thanks, missed it!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Yard had a few turkeyS, but still NO movement that we can see from the house and we can see a ways off. Rain is slowing some and I am hoping to be out in the next hour or so. South, Southeast winds giving some fits, but opens a travel corridor between two bedding areas.."Portable stand"...that is looking like the choice. There is also a chance I can make it to the point stand. Which is nestled in the oaks, thinking they'll be looking to eat after being hunkered down most of the night. Where the ladies are, the boys will be...

Really depends on if I spook anything on the way down.

I'll keep you guys posted as best I can in this weather...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Figures....as soon as I send this the skies opens up again[emoji107] 

Joe


----------



## irnwrkr3 (Dec 18, 2008)

Stay positive Joe. You'll get your chance buddy.


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Hope the best for ya!!! Following along!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mmilnes (Nov 14, 2014)

They will move as a little rain will not keep the man down - shoot straight


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

Just got caught up on all 14 pages. Great stuff! Thanks for posting.

Congrats to your Dad. I know your chance is coming soon. Good luck!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Despite forecasts seems to be getting worse [emoji45] 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Guess it's about time to suit up and get out there despite the rain??

From the bathroom window










Joe


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

In the box! ^


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

I think the whole doe/buck instead of does/bucks is a PA thing. It's always bugged me, but whatever floats your boat.

GL today Joe!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

It's still raining, but I didnt travel all this way to sit and watch the FLW all day. Suited up and strapped into "the Portable". As I approached there was a decent buck chasing a doe back and forth across the lower pastor when I got in here. Not a shooter but still a really nice buck; hopefully a sign of things to come...

Joe


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

should be over for prime time tonight.


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm in!!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Small basket racked 6 crossed the pasture l from E to W about 200 yards out...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

The Portable...

















































Joe


----------



## Applebag (Dec 13, 2013)

12-Ringer said:


> Guess it's about time to suit up and get out there despite the rain??
> 
> From the bathroom window
> 
> ...


2 of those does have terrible growths on the brisket. Is that a common thing on that property?


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

No action, but it can't stay this way for long, conditions are great. Only thing that would make it better is if it were about 30 degrees cooler...

These crazy owls are hooting again? Thought they were creatures of the night? Still have a solid 2-hours left...

Joe

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Applebag said:


> 2 of those does have terrible growths on the brisket. Is that a common thing on that property?


Can't say it is common, but it's not the first time either. Both are doe fawns that were born this year from the same mom. Likely a genetic issue, at least that's an educated guess.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

5 doe crossed the pasture, we'll out of range, but they are moving...

Joe


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

Looks like a saggy brisket area to me. The deer next to the fence looks mature. I don't see anything abnormal.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Spike feeding on acorns roughly 150 yards...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Small 5 chasing a doe all around the stand...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice 8 crossed W to E..went in corner heading to overgrown pasture (Bobcat stand)...of have three doe and a busted up 4pnt directly behind me (15 yards). Too bad they weren't in the pasture...I think the would have been enough to entice that 8 to head this way...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Wishing hour....I need a monster to replace these dinks circling my stand...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Evening ended rather uneventfully...this little guy chased away all of my live decoys....










I was hopeful the feeding doe would draw some attention of anything cruising the edges, but that little guy kept them running...

Nice sunset though....










Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Heading into the Cougar Stand...stiff winds out of the S, SSW, SW should carry my scent away from one of the better travel corridors between the small food plot and the bedding areas in the draw. The winds are 15-20, so I am hoping they prefer the bedding areas in the draws out of the winds as opposed to the sanctuary. The game of cat and mouse continues....

Joe


----------



## nyhunt79 (Dec 21, 2007)

Good luck! Two questions. 1. How many days do you have left? And 2. How many known shooters are you hunting?


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Good luck today Joe.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

nyhunt79 said:


> Good luck! Two questions. 1. How many days do you have left? And 2. How many known shooters are you hunting?


I will be hunting through Friday. There were 4 shooters I was aware of upon arrival, but I saw two different buck that we did not have one film (Friday night & Sat morning). So I guess that makes 6? Out here "known" is a relative term. One small change (pressure, food source, cattle, fence work, etc...can bugger them pretty good.

I am convinced the best buck are locked down. My hope is that they are on some rotation that will have all 4-6 of them looking for a new doe at some point during the time I am here. The amount of smaller buck cruising and the lack of seeing the big ones contributes to my thought on the matter. 

I am the only one who has seen a 150"+ this week and all three were in the same area; a heavy doe bedding area. Once the big boys grab a doe they leave those areas, often favoring some of the most unusual spots AND they are virtually unhuntable. 

I have been concentrating on the bedding areas and the funnels/pinch points between them...hoping that when one of the big boys finishes up, he'll come back through looking for his new girlfriend.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is a good example of a pinch point... (Cougar Stand).

On the far west edge of the screen shot and see the sanctuary. The sanctuary is noted by the parcel of words with the pond in it. South of the sanctuary is a wheat field east of the sanctuary is another wheat field and you will notice that the northern most part of that field is different in the screenshot. That difference is a food plot. 

My stand position is west of that food plot. South of my stand is another winter wheat field. What you can not see because this isn't a topographical map is the big draw that runs just north of my stand. The south wind takes my sent over the draw into that narrow pinch point. What is not also not evident on the map is that pinch point is a crossing that I used to get into the stand. 

Most of the deer run this edge either on the downside of the ridge to stay out of the window along the edge between the filed and the pond to scent check and watch the wheat.










Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

You can see...20+mph winds...doing a little rocking and rolling this morning.

Joe


----------



## sgrappone (Mar 19, 2012)

Good luck today. Hang on tight.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Nothing like an unexpected rain shower to dampen your day[emoji107] [emoji45] 

Joe


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

12-Ringer said:


> Here is a good example of a pinch point... (Cougar Stand).
> 
> On the far west edge of the screen shot and see the sanctuary. The sanctuary is noted by the parcel of words with the pond in it. South of the sanctuary is a wheat field east of the sanctuary is another wheat field and you will notice that the northern most part of that field is different in the screenshot. That difference is a food plot.
> 
> ...


Love this breakdown. GL today!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

5 doe and 4 small dinky buck running all around my stand...why couldn't one these be a 5 year old? 

I am hoping all of the commotion draws some attention.

One advantage of 20mph winds.....I'm almost dry after the rainstorm.[emoji106] 

Joe


----------



## sgrappone (Mar 19, 2012)

Hang in there. Your patience should pay off. Looking forward to a pic of a big KS buck.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Some shots from the Cougar Stand...


















































There was no rain in the forecast, but man is it getting dark again[emoji15] 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Slow.....this guy has followed me from one end of the farm to the other....why couldn't he bring his grandfather along???










Joe


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Stay dry. Stay hydrated. Stay focused! It could all happen in 30 seconds...


----------



## cterbow (Apr 4, 2010)

Someday i hope to be able to experience the rut like you are experiencing right now. I know it is slow for you a little but it is 1000's times better than anything i could ever share. 

My stories are: saw a 1.5 old spike chasing 3 or 4 does. Or 1.5 old 6pt zipped by with his nose to the ground looking. 

Never have i got to see multiple 'shooter' bucks every once in a while i will get to see a nice buck but so far and few between. 

Soak it in for me and thanks for helping me to share in the experience.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Man I love the look of that cougar stand.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Somehow some cattle found their way into the timber. Tennant arrived with his ATV and driving them back...pretty cool to see..maybe, hopefully, they'll stir something my way...

Joe


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

12-Ringer said:


> Somehow some cattle found their way into the timber. Tennant arrived with his ATV and driving them back...pretty cool to see..maybe, hopefully, they'll stir something my way...
> 
> Joe


That's kind of what happened with my buck. The dogs in the fox chase pushed 11 doe and yearlings my way which, in turn, brought my 8 point.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

cterbow said:


> Someday i hope to be able to experience the rut like you are experiencing right now. I know it is slow for you a little but it is 1000's times better than anything i could ever share.
> 
> My stories are: saw a 1.5 old spike chasing 3 or 4 does. Or 1.5 old 6pt zipped by with his nose to the ground looking.
> 
> ...


I do apologize and never want to appear as though I am not grateful for such an opportunity. Believe me, I too share in the wallows of frustration. I am fortunate to have access to a few small parcels back in my home state of PA, where taking a doe can readily be achieved. However, to pass on a 100" buck there with a bow would be thought to be insane by an overwhelming majority. Prior to our arrival my Dad had over 100 hours on stand and had seen only 1 legal buck (3-points on one side).

Like many things in life circumstances dictate success and failure. I am certainly not failing here in KS as I have already seen 11 different buck, three of which are of the caliber that inspire me to sit through freezing rain before it is even light enough to shoot just so I don't risk bumping something out of the plots by going in later. However, it doesn't reduce the frustrations of not being able to get a bead on one of these bigguns.

Glad you're following along and hope I can keep this going in a way that shares the experience.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Man...this wind is crankin'.....

Joe


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

Having never been to Kansas in my life...but I gather from AT and tv shows is that's it's almost always really windy there. Are there ever days when there's just zero wind?


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

bsites9 said:


> Having never been to Kansas in my life...but I gather from AT and tv shows is that's it's almost always really windy there. Are there ever days when there's just zero wind?


No there's always a breeze, unless it's August and 112 degrees that one day there is no wind. There is always a wind


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

bsites9 said:


> Having never been to Kansas in my life...but I gather from AT and tv shows is that's it's almost always really windy there. Are there ever days when there's just zero wind?


I once heard that in KS on average there are more days out of the year that are 30mph wind than 5mph wind!


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Is believe it?^^^^^^^


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Put it this way, I don't rake my leaves in my yard, I'm just glad I don't live at the end of the block


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

shaffer88 said:


> Put it this way, I don't rake my leaves in my yard, I'm just glad I don't live at the end of the block


Same here haha i like those north and south winds for that very reason haha


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

shaffer88 said:


> Put it this way, I don't rake my leaves in my yard, I'm just glad I don't live at the end of the block


Agreed. Sadly, the wind is never quite enough to deal with the walnuts......luckily, there are squirrels :wink:


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

ks_kiwi said:


> Agreed. Sadly, the wind is never quite enough to deal with the walnuts......luckily, there are squirrels :wink:


Have two giant pecan trees not in my yard but hang over and they are horrid


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Made a move to the new terrace field stand in the hopes of catching a big boy eyeballing the wheat and scent checking bedding area to my south. Strong S, SW winds keeping me safe unless they get to the wheat...










Joe


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Joe, have you been hunting some "fully wooded" areas? Like, Smacked dab in the middle of the Wooded lots? I notice the last few have been field edges...which i like to hunt those in the evening


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Some shots from the new terrace field stand....


















































Just looks like a big one should slip through at any moment....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Been here 45-minutes and have a 4pnt chasing doe around the stand...

Joe


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

Looks like a good set up. Hammer time!!!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

seems like you're in good areas, just takes that big boy coming through instead of the dinks


----------



## cterbow (Apr 4, 2010)

Yup all of those spots look awesome. I am done archery hunting here until late season. 

Hopefully that doe is hot and a big boy will move in and do what they do best.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Just had the most peculiar encounter...

A doe comes running in and buries herself under this cedar not 10 yards from me.....










I could not see her face but I could clearly hear her breathing heavily. Understanding what this might mean; I quickly grabbed my bow and got to the standing position. 

She stayed under that tree for about 10 minutes and that was when I heard the grunting from behind. A small 4 point came and chased her up and eventually they ran off. As she ran off she laid down three more times in a span of less than 60 yards. 

Roghly 15-minutes after I lost sight of the both, he came back. He went to every spot where she had laid down and he urinated in each spot. 

I didn't grab the camera because with my luck, that would be when the big boy would step out???

It was quite interesting. I don't think I've seen anything quite like that before.

Didn't mention the zipper on my HBS broke this morning as I was getting things ready for the forecasted temp drops. I did reach to their C'S department, I hope they come through for me. You guys have heard me rave about it...let's me wear my ultralight gear practically all year long. 

Stay tuned...I had a hot doe in the area...hopefully the fresh scent trigger a Kansas bruiser to investigate.

Joe


----------



## huntinfool14 (Oct 17, 2002)

lol she was tired of being messed with and thought ole 4 pt wouldn't find her under there!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

jonshaff said:


> Joe, have you been hunting some "fully wooded" areas? Like, Smacked dab in the middle of the Wooded lots? I notice the last few have been field edges...which i like to hunt those in the evening


Getting in when I can....the South wind makes it tough. Anything with a more Easterly or Westerly direction opens 1/2 dozen or so more stands.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Winter wheat is some amazing stuff...I think you can actually watch grow. The rain we had the last day and a half, coupled with the sun peaking out now and the filed that was mud on Friday is green now....










Now where are all the deer who should be eating it 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Slow going here...wishing hour is upon us here in the Midwest....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

First evening doe has arrived...let's hope there's a biggun lurking...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Small buck cruising the edge....there has got to be a good one in here somewhere....

Joe


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

Good luck Joe.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

2 buck 4 doe running all around the stand (4pnt and spike)

Joe


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

we need a live feed like Lee and Tiffany's Crush Cam


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

9pnt we call gimp just chased a doe by at 10 yards...

Joe


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

guessing no shot? Is "Gimp" a shooter?


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

You're livin' the dream Joe.


----------



## Mmilnes (Nov 14, 2014)

Shoot the gimp.....


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

bsites9 said:


> guessing no shot? Is "Gimp" a shooter?


No, not a shooter, he passed within 10 yards...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

A few pics ....


















How many buck do you see below?









Another awesome sunset too....


















Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Ended up with plenty of excitement, but all little guys. Signal is bad, even at the house, so uploading vids isn't going to work, but I do have a few to share at some point. Looking like a good wind for the other side, opens the Bobcat, upper and lower stands as well. A few virgin sets this year. We will see....

Joe


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Been living through you this week Joe! At home on daddy duty ill get out friday afternoon and all weekend though! I cant wait, weather looks great this weekend


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Getting into the lower hillside stand tomorrow...will be the first sit on that stand in over a year. Hopefully, tomorrow will be the day.

Buddy will view a couple hundred yards away further down the creek at the crossing. This is the patch where the giant appeared from and disappeared too on Saturday.

Stay tuned.

Joe

Joe


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

How is it looking this AM Joe?


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Roger over Under...
What's your vector Victor??

How's it looking.....Calm morning I would think, should be killer, good luck Joe!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

West wind less than 5mph..perfect conditions..been settled in the lower stand for a while...turkey sounding off all around. Have a good feeling today...










Joe


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Have a good turkey population? At my leases they will drive you nuts listening to them all daaaay looong..


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

2 doe feeding about 80 yards away...

Joe


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

It's on today!


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

They are in the cruising phase here in Western Pa. I hope they are the same for you in Kansas. Send some pics of your view when you get a chance.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Awesome and perfect morning! Wishin i could be huntin today! Good luck Joe!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Good looking Yote came through...no shot though 

Joe


----------



## huntinfool14 (Oct 17, 2002)

12-Ringer said:


> Good looking Yote came through...no shot though
> 
> Joe


Only good looking yote is a dead one!


----------



## incutrav (Nov 23, 2005)

Maybe someone already asked, but what APP is it that you are using to map your stand locations?


----------



## kyswitchback (Aug 15, 2005)

Best of luck today Joe. With tomorrow being your last day to hunt will you take a chance to move in closer to the bedding area if you don't kill something today?


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

I believe he said it was Scoutlook.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

dspell20 said:


> They are in the cruising phase here in Western Pa. I hope they are the same for you in Kansas. Send some pics of your view when you get a chance.




















































Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

incutrav said:


> Maybe someone already asked, but what APP is it that you are using to map your stand locations?


Antler Insanity...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Hot doe 5 buck chasing. Most were small but thought I some some good headgear through the trees...I have a feeling they'll be back through a little closer next time. Still burning up and down the creekbed to the 60 yds east so I should be good. Need her to turn up the hill...

Joe

Joe


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I like the view at that stand joe.


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm so jealous. Beautiful set up. I hope she brings the parade your way!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

12-Ringer said:


> Joe


and none of these shots do this spot justice....I have seen areas like this millions of times.....in my dreams. Think I'm in for the long haul today. I feel a PA style dark-to-dark sit, with no mid-day move.

Joe


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

Hope it's a comfortable stand ...


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Single doe, 10 yards...she's not panting or anything so I doubt she's the one being chased. I still hear the commotion and catch a glimpse every one and a while along the creek. All of that commotion has got to draw the attention of a big buck.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Other than the squirrles action has disappeared. Everything headed South...literally.

Joe


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

When I see Joe has updated the thread I think he shot a booner...

Anyone else? lol


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

BigDeer said:


> When I see Joe has updated the thread I think he shot a booner...
> 
> Anyone else? lol


Guilty :embara:


----------



## yetihunter1 (Aug 8, 2013)

ks_kiwi said:


> Guilty :embara:


Ditto!


----------



## phibrybout (Jan 6, 2009)

Yepper!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice buck East side of the creek walking a doe north...couldn't see how nice, but it was a rack...

About 75 yards 

Joe


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

bleat at the doe...maybe it will get her over to you..?


----------



## mscampbell75 (Sep 8, 2015)

:moviecorn


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

SHOOTER!!!!! East side of the creek walking a doe up and down the creek...she came down to the the creek 2x but turned away..
They headed SE...away. No chasing...she's feeding and he's following. Solid buck probably 150"...I can see them at about 90 yards. She just has to turn this way....

Joe


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

Nooner buck! Come on doe bring that big boy into range for Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Bleated and small scrub 8 ran in and bedded down 35 yards. His eyes fixed across the creek. Makes sense now why the big one won't let her cross. He knows these scrubs are on this side...

Joe


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Its absolutely incredible the amount of activity you've had!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

He's back...75 yards heading North along the creek...


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Nothing like getting your best action at the last minute! Hope they come in range for you, Joe.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

What is Joe's max range? Or the max for that stand?


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

He crossed the creek


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

The suspense builds...


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

Can you tick him off with snort wheezing or too far?


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

12-Ringer said:


> He crossed the creek


Copy


----------



## huntinfool14 (Oct 17, 2002)

This is getting good.....


----------



## irnwrkr3 (Dec 18, 2008)

I almost feel like I'm in the tree watching!! Haha. Hope you get a shot Joe!!!


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

Game on. Time to take HERO shots. Seal the deal Joe


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

And the fans go wild! Joe joe joe joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

2 more smaller buck in the area...guess they follow the big boy..

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

He's holding about 85 yards on my side of the creek...

Joe


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

At least he's on your side now. Hope that doe makes her way past you!


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Good luck Joe. Put the phone down and stick a monster


----------



## Octoberjohn (Jan 15, 2012)

This is great stuff!! Good luck to you Joe!


----------



## Scott Ho (Nov 11, 2014)

This is a great read. I am living vicariously through you as I sit at my desk. Good luck


----------



## milnes (Nov 14, 2014)

Joe bring him in from the cold. ?...


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

He's bedded along the creek now..

Joe


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

No updates is good news. They must be close!!!


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

grunt, wheeze, snort wheeze, grunt snort, grunt wheeze, bleat wheeze, snort bleat, bleat grunt....Do what ya gotta do! LOL!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

spot and stalk time!!! lol


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Grunts got him up he's on his way....


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

He's closing the gap


----------



## phibrybout (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh boy!
Oh boy!
Oh boy!


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

Oh snap. So much for work this afternoon. I'm on the edge of my seat


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Working a scrape 45 yards....


----------



## yetihunter1 (Aug 8, 2013)

AHHH the suspense....i don't want to go to this meeting, just want to sit here and hit refresh!!!!


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

Arrow him


----------



## huntinfool14 (Oct 17, 2002)

refresh button overload!!!


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Kill him! 45 is close enough lol!


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

Refresh refresh refresh

shoot him joe


----------



## nyhunt79 (Dec 21, 2007)

Haha so pumped for this


----------



## jeremy.b (Dec 7, 2010)

We need to dis-connect Joe's phone for the next 30 minutes so we quit distracting him!


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

dspell20 said:


> Refresh refresh refresh
> 
> shoot him joe


^^^ this!!


----------



## whaler (Apr 12, 2011)

Great Suspense! hope he gets in closer!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Best live thread, get em Joe!


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

helsyeah said:


> We need to dis-connect Joe's phone for the next 30 minutes so we quit distracting him!


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Good point.


----------



## SwampDog32 (Jan 3, 2008)

In for updates! Good luck


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:eek3: :eek3: :eek3:


----------



## huntinfool14 (Oct 17, 2002)

At any second an arrow is going to be flying thru the air......


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

huntinfool14 said:


> At any second an arrow is going to be flying thru the air......


Or already has.... Adrenaline pumping so hard that he can't type a single logical word on his phone.


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

Wait for it..........................................................


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Shot fired...looked a little high...he jumped took a few steps looked around and walked off slowly with his tail tucked...saw the arrow fly out, not sure if it passed through or bounced off...shot at 12:50

Joe


----------



## yetihunter1 (Aug 8, 2013)

i am now late to my meeting....hitting refresh like crazy hahaha


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

awesome Joe, keep an eye on him! hope he drops!


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

dspell20 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Good point.


I bet hes not the least bit distractec by us at the moment!


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Awesome! You know what to do now. Keep us posted.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Late on that post! Hope he goes down Joe!!


----------



## Hindy30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Well now my heart rate went up.


----------



## duxbux (Nov 22, 2008)

Good Luck!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

King said:


> Awesome! You know what to do now. Keep us posted.


he should start a thread "hit one a little high, need advice" lmao


Joe, can you see him still?


----------



## blackngold51 (Mar 28, 2008)

Good luck Joe!


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

Take a deep breath Joe. Gives us details when you compose yourself.


----------



## huntinfool14 (Oct 17, 2002)

Hoping for a lethal shot!


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

BigDeer said:


> he should start a thread "hit one a little high, need advice" lmao
> 
> 
> Joe, can you see him still?


Haha. Good luck on recovery


----------



## Mmilnes (Nov 14, 2014)

Well what's the update - good blood?


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

12-Ringer said:


> Shot fired...looked a little high...he jumped took a few steps looked around and walked off slowly with his tail tucked...saw the arrow fly out, not sure if it passed through or bounced off...shot at 12:50
> 
> Joe


Awesome.. could you not get another arrow in him while he was walking off???


----------



## whaler (Apr 12, 2011)

Geez everyone is a critic. You couldn't get another arrow? whats the update? why are you not answering me????

Good luck, hope you get him!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Gonna be honest....I'm a bit nervous....he didn't even act like he was hit...I've seen that before, but they usually drop in sight when that's the case....I didn't hear him crash either..two things that always make me nervous.

I'm going to wait another hour to check for my arrow. I can't seem to find it with the binos....

Stay tuned... (cross your fingers)

Joe


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

How far was the shot, can you take a pic of the location he was standing? Give us an idea


----------



## phibrybout (Jan 6, 2009)

Fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

Everyone will be on pins and needles waiting for you Joe LOL.. Good luck, fingers crossed that you find him


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

I've been in for a week. I'm sure as hell not turning the channel now. Sending positive vibes to Kansas


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

I see a hero shot in your future Joe. Take your time and youll find him.


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

12-Ringer said:


> Gonna be honest....I'm a bit nervous....he didn't even act like he was hit...I've seen that before, but they usually drop in sight when that's the case....I didn't hear him crash either..two things that always make me nervous.
> 
> I'm going to wait another hour to check for my arrow. I can't seem to find it with the binos....
> 
> ...


You don't think you went high enough to go over the backbone do ya? Be patient Joe and wish you the best of Luck


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

dont stress or overthink it!!
Mine didn't act distressed at all - just surprised and then wandered off.
Stay with the plan about backing out.
Any idea on size?


----------



## CMattero (Nov 16, 2014)

Good luck Joe!!!!


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

ks_kiwi said:


> dont stress or overthink it!!
> Mine didn't act distressed at all - just surprised and then wandered off.
> Stay with the plan about backing out.
> Any idea on size?


150+ was his original estimate


----------



## tanna114 (May 2, 2005)

Good luck Joe! Hitting refresh from Illinois and hoping for the best!!!


----------



## vincent burrell (Dec 7, 2012)

Dang! Bet this is the hour is lasting a looooong time!


----------



## milnes (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi Joe...I just went out into the kitchen to get a bag of popcorn...back in the room prop my feet up sitting in my chair I pad in one hand and popcorn in the other reading all the threads just like watching a movie...hope he's down...good luck...


----------



## Dog (May 26, 2004)

There went any hope of being productive this afternoon.... Good Luck Joe!!!


----------



## mscampbell75 (Sep 8, 2015)

Hope you find him...good luck to KS from NC!!


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Good luck Joe. I'm sure this is the most popular thread here at the moment.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Found my arrow....not great sign...no pass through...about 8" missing...can't find any blood at the immediate scene 


I've shot plenty of deer...and have never lost one....it have a bad feeling. His reaction, coupled with the fact I saw my arrow dip up, and now this sign at the arrow has me nervous. 

Joe


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Post pic of the arrow Joe


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

Fixed blade ?? Its in there cutting away.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

Don't push him


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Joe, are you thinking shoulder?


----------



## blackngold51 (Mar 28, 2008)

Top of the lungs to opposite shoulder maybe? Top of the lungs shows very little blood initially...


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Just give him some time, go eat you some lunch and a couple of beverages then in a couple hours go slowly and see what you can find before dark


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

Hang in there. Stay positive and give him time Did you get to glass him walking away


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

If the head is/was still in him when he broke off the back half of the arrow, that impact of breaking the shaft would've sent that broadhead in a frenzy inside of him. Don't get too down, gather yourself and give him a bit of time.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

might take a while to get blood out as well, give it time, which I'm sure you will

good luck!


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

8" puts you in the body...if the arrow broke then it had to hit something hard, hopefully the opposite shoulder but im sure you know already knew that....my best friends wife hit one high this year and it lodged into the offside shoulder, hit it far enough forward that it missed everything....we jumped it the next morning and i kid you not when it went to run it dislodged the arrow and ran it throw the top part of the lungs, if i wouldnt have saw the hole in the lungs i would have never believed it....craziest thing i have ever seen, so there is always hope.


----------



## STS (Aug 4, 2015)

Good luck! Hope you find him!


----------



## jmarv (Aug 3, 2015)

For a deer to get hit that hard (so the arrow breaks), and to just off with his tail tucked...I think he's hurting pretty bad. I'm guessing he laid down pretty quick. Hopefully that's right where you find him. 
Good Luck!! And thanks for letting us all tag along on the journey.


----------



## mscampbell75 (Sep 8, 2015)

I've had double lung before with no pass thru, did not have blood for the 1st 50yards. Then blood tracked for the remaining 30yrds to find my "prize". How far were you able to watch him after the shot. Stay positive! I would go very slow. Good luck to you, hope you find him!


----------



## wdtorque (May 5, 2011)

Positive thoughts Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

If someone for to have called me on this track job; given everything that I've seen I would say the shoulder. However, the fact that I'm the one that made the shot and it certainly didn't look like I hit the shoulder or sound like a hit the shoulder leads me to think otherwise. Then again, that's what everybody tells me when they call me to help them track a deer.

Joe


----------



## sgrappone (Mar 19, 2012)

Good luck. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## KMiha (Jan 8, 2015)

Good luck Ringer. Hopefully he's down somewhere. Did you find the rest of the arrow, or do you believe he walked away with it in him? 8 inches is, I'm presuming, less than a third of your arrow.


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

12-Ringer said:


> If someone for to have called me on this track job; given everything that I've seen I would say the shoulder. However, the fact that I'm the one that made the shot and it certainly didn't look like I hit the shoulder or sound like a hit the shoulder leafs me to think otherwise. Then again, that's what everybody tells me when they call me to help them track a deer.
> 
> Joe


Good luck my friend


----------



## yetihunter1 (Aug 8, 2013)

Positive thoughts Joe. You got this! He is just lying there waiting for you to put your hands on him!


----------



## Mmilnes (Nov 14, 2014)

That's ok - let he blade due the damage and cut him up - find some blood and take a deep breath - good luck


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Good luck Joe. In for the updates.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

good luck. Where are you thinking you hit, if not shoulder?


----------



## kevinfoerster (Jul 10, 2009)

Is it possible you shot over the top and the deer was just scared and tucked his tail. Arrows break on misses and maybe you can't find the 8 inches with the broadhead?


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

kevinfoerster said:


> Is it possible you shot over the top and the deer was just scared and tucked his tail. Arrows break on misses and maybe you can't find the 8 inches with the broadhead?


I think he has found blood


----------



## milnes (Nov 14, 2014)

What makes you think that...


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

kevinfoerster said:


> Is it possible you shot over the top and the deer was just scared and tucked his tail. Arrows break on misses and maybe you can't find the 8 inches with the broadhead?


He definitely connected with the buck somewhere...his comments indicate definitively that he hit him. We haven't heard yet how far the shot was, what shot angle, broadside, etc.

With even a slightly high hit and no exit...there will be minimal to zero blood for potentially quite a ways, til he fills up, depending on if lung was indeed hit or not. 

Anyone know if tracking dogs have been made legal in KS yet? Believe they were working to change that law last I heard


----------



## jeremy.b (Dec 7, 2010)

milnes said:


> What makes you think that...


Probably Joe's silence. If I were to guess, Joe's just very focused on tracking at this point with or without blood (and rightfully ignoring the rest of us trying to live vicariously through him).


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Man, I'm pullin' for ya, Joe!!!!!!!

In it to win it!!!!!

Feet up and waiting. What agreat TH night movie classic.

Good luck.


----------



## HNTRDAVE (Aug 20, 2008)

Goodluck Joe!


----------



## rambofirstblood (Jan 11, 2010)

Come on Joe , show us the hero pic!


----------



## DPW (Dec 11, 2009)

I think that the silence is a good sign. I BELIEVE our boy is on a blood trail. Happy thoughts!


----------



## eblues (Nov 26, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Let's play process of elimination here:
We can rule out the dreaded backstrap only hit since it didn't pass thru and broke off. 
The arrow likely didn't hit backbone/spine for obvious reason. 

That leaves us with shoulder blade, opposite shoulder, or opposite leg. As others have said, 8" of arrow with a broadhead in the chest cavity is going to do quick damage. I'm willing to bet Joe finds blood after 50yds or so. It takes some time for the blood to spill from high shots. Especially if there's only an entrance hole. 

As soon as I saw this jump 4 pages since I last checked in at lunch - I knew he had a shot!

GL!!!!!


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

It's funny I saw a few KS bucks fall on Facebook today and wondered if Joe would get a shot. Guess today was the day for KS hunters.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

He's alive and with a doe in the lower pasture. No blood on the ground, even looking at him with the binos now he doesn't have blood all the way down his body. It is less than 1/2 way down. It was a high shoulder hit....not sure how I screwed that up. I am beyond devastated.

I'll share some details later.

Joe


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Fullstrutter;1081775498
Anyone know if tracking dogs have been made legal in KS yet? Believe they were working to change that law last I heard[/QUOTE said:


> Must be leashed, started last year


----------



## huntinfool14 (Oct 17, 2002)

Bummer


----------



## Mmilnes (Nov 14, 2014)

I just told him the same thing - with no exit and blood could be filling up and may no bleed out that much - the deflection of the arrow makes you believe it's a hit - don't give up bro


----------



## shawnmitchell (Nov 3, 2007)

ouch


----------



## rambofirstblood (Jan 11, 2010)

12-Ringer said:


> He's alive and with a doe in the lower pasture. No blood on the ground, even looking at him with the binos now he doesn't have blood all the way down his body. It is less than 1/2 way down. It was a high shoulder hit....not sure how I screwed that up. I am beyond devastated.
> 
> I'll share some details later.
> 
> ...


At least you know where he's at.
Hang in there.


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

Bummer. Atleast u know he survived it


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

One more day of hunting. Get back after it tomorrow. Anything can happen it's the rut


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Hang in there. Still got another day!


----------



## phibrybout (Jan 6, 2009)

Get back in there tomorrow. You may get another one in him.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Joe >>>>> horse


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

Sounds like a shoulder hit and the arrow was sheared off by the shoulder blade when it came back forward. Don't feel bad, deer do move at the shot and hunters do get excited, that's why we like hunting so much.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry to hear it Joe. He's still hanging around so maybe you can get a 2nd crack at him.


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

nicko said:


> Sorry to hear it Joe. He's still hanging around so maybe you can get a 2nd crack at him.


I agree with nick, hopefully your not giving up.


----------



## Mmilnes (Nov 14, 2014)

Finish strong bro - one more day to go - chip & chair - stay focused and enjoy what you are experiencing......well tag on you when you get home but until then shoot straight


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Two years ago I rushed a shot on a close-up buck from the stand and sent the arrow through his backstraps. A week and a half later, I was in a different stand location but within 1/4 mile of the where I sent the shot high. I did some grunting and the same buck I had hit appeared in the middle of the powerline. I knew it was him because I could see from 50 yards off the spot where the arrow hit him and he had a lot of staining on his coat directly beneath the arrow mark. I actually got off another shot at him at 40 yards but that shot went high.

My situation obviously did not turn out successfully but it just goes to show that deer sometimes give you another chance. Keep your chin up Joe. A hit and no deer sucks but that's bowhunting. You still have tomorrow so if that doe is hot, he'll be hanging around her.


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

Good luck keep your head up!!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Mmilnes said:


> Finish strong bro - one more day to go - chip & chair...


Haha nice! We have a poker player here! :thumbs_up


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

No posts in the last 2 hrs...maybe this story will have a happy ending!


----------



## avidarcher88pa (Sep 16, 2011)

I hope so. Good luck bro!


----------



## avidarcher88pa (Sep 16, 2011)

If I read correctly, there could be some arrow still in deer?


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

*POST of SHAME!!!!*​
Well here it is...I couldn't have asked for a more exciting and perfect situation and I BLEW IT. Those following along know how he tormented me this morning on the opposite side of the creek. When he walked that doe away I thought that was it....

About 45-minutes later I spotted him working his way back down the creek by himself. He actually walked chest deep into the creek and just stood there. This is the same area where he had the doe pinned against he high bank for a good hour this morning. When they were there earlier, I let a few estrus bleats and fawn bawls with the hopes of drawing her up the hill and he seemed to be in the area looking. I let a few estrus bleats again that instantly got his attention, but he didn't seem interested in climbing the high bank, but an estrus bleat followed by a few quick grunts did the trick. He climbed the bank and almost instantly laid down. I was worried as I had 3-4 other smaller buck within 30 yards of my stand while he was still close to 70 yards in the open woods. I figured with my trip coming to a close I didn't have much to lose, so I let out a snort wheeze that spooked 2 of the small buck near me and when they took of running, he quickly jumped to attention. My goal to get his attention was accomplished. This is when I reached for my camera, but he started coming in so fast I hung it on the hook and grabbed my bow.

He made it to 45 yards in some pole timber and aggressively opened a scrape. I could see the trail he was on was going to take him away from me, so while he was making the scrape I grabbed the Primos Can and used it to make a few bleats behind my back. Even though he was working the scrape over, I know he heard me and when he was done he looked my way. At this point he was well within range, but I had no shot. He turned and started to go away from me across the creek again and I threw a snort-wheeze at him and he turned on a dime and started to circle. He was trying to get downwind of the source of the sound and I knew he would pass through a wide window and he did at 38 yards... A short mouth grunt stopped him in the opening and I BLEW IT......

He was standing here.....


If he went any further West, I would not have had a shot before he got into my wind.

As most of you know, I thought the hit was high and I saw my arrow fly up in the air both of which instantly had me on edge. I waited an hour and 10 to get my arrow and when I found it I was very disappointed. I was missing about 6-7" (including the broadhead) which meant I didn't see my arrow flip up after passing through; instead it was broken off.

Here is a shot of the arrow...










We searched for a good two hours and didn't even find a drop of blood and I can tell you we had a very skilled group of trackers looking. As I was skirting the creek edge I saw a nice buck in the lower pasture with a doe. I snuck across the creek and put the glasses on him and it was him. I could see blood starting from high on his shoulder that didn't even run 1/2 way down his body. I didnt see anything sticking out of the wound. I am wondering if the arrow somehow fell out? I highly doubt it, but I had a good look and didnt see anything. He was walking a doe along the North edge of the pasture and he wasn't limping. We have three cams along that northern edge, but we didn't go up tonight to pull those cards. I guess this goes to show how strong their breeding instinct is and how resilient these animals can be.....he was a horse, easily 200lbs and likely in the low-mid 150's. He was a stud!

One thing is for sure...I blew a chance at an incredible deer.

I guess this is about as authentic as you can get it...it isn't Hollywood, this is real hunting and these things happen. I can say this proudly....in my 22 years of bow hunting I have only lost 2 deer, a doe and this buck....and they were both on this farm??? I wish I could say I never have lost a deer, but I don't know many who can honestly make that statement. In those 22 years I have taken 10 buck and 14 doe and lost only 2 and I can tell you they both suck, but this one is really bad because of the circumstances that brought him into range.


Joe


----------



## avidarcher88pa (Sep 16, 2011)

Hang in there. Those are impressive stats. Get back out there, they are cruising here in PA


----------



## G5hoytnuts (Jul 20, 2010)

Head up and stick him in the morning. He'll prob give you a 20 yarder in the morning.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

I feel for you....but if he is alive and well you may well get another chance! Rather that then lost and dead...keep your chin up Joe!


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Good luck tagging him in the am. Sucks to hit one and not close the deal. Head up happens to us all.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

Tough break Joe. We've all been there and no matter how many times you here that it doeusnt make the gut wrenching go away. Get out there today and kill his big brother. Good luck to you.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

New day, new enthusiasms....all settled in the South Point Stand. SE winds keeping my scent out in the pasture. Major crossing from the cedars to the creek bottom. AI isn't exact, the stand is actually less than 20 yards from the creek at this point.

This is the same pasture that the buck I hit yesterday was in last night.










Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's a broader shot to give some idea of the location...










Joe


----------



## PSU Joe (Sep 30, 2011)

Hope you have another great encounter today. Thanks for sharing it all.


----------



## Mmilnes (Nov 14, 2014)

Good luck


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Good luck today Joe, sorry about yesterdays misfortune. Was the buck in that pasture last evening when you saw him?


----------



## irnwrkr3 (Dec 18, 2008)

Good luck today Joe!


----------



## blackngold51 (Mar 28, 2008)

Redemption time! Good luck Joe!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Doe out of the cedars south end of the field....

Turkey flying down....

Joe


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hang in there..IMO killing a deer and never finding it, is way different than putting a bad shot on a deer and it living. Obviously you don't know what will come of his injury in the next days and weeks but all you can do stay confident and keep hunting. Maybe he'll present another shot and you'll have your redemption.


----------



## milnes (Nov 14, 2014)

Good luck Joe... bag a big one...


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Good buck on a doe...chased by my stand and across the pasture...

Joe


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Sounds like some good activity. Keep at it! Good luck this morning Joe! Time for some redemption.


----------



## sgrappone (Mar 19, 2012)

Good luck. Hoping you get redemption today.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

5 buck in the pasture...hot doe in the cedars...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Unreal two more buck and 3 more doe...all of the action is 200 yards south...of did get a bit of footage not sure how it will turn out...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Didn't think the day woukd get any better than this..










and then the chasing started...

Can't see the big one at the moment but he must be down there...two small buck bedded right in the middle of the pasture...

Joe


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Keep at it. Good luck!


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

Good luck Joe. Keep us updated


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Guys this is unreal...something is definitely going on along the east edge of this woodlot that I cannot see as every deer is fixed on the SE corner....that is the last area I saw the big one. Trying to get pics for everyone, just not working out too well through the trees...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Just got a good report from the house...the buck I hit yesterday walked past the house. No signs of injury at all...get walked a bit, trotted, stopped for a bit. Landowner got a few pics from the house so I should be able to share. Apparently 150 was an underestimate obviously my part as well.

Action has slowed a bit here as most made there way into the cedars...

Joe


----------



## huntinfool14 (Oct 17, 2002)

Glad to hear that he is doing fine! Although it sucks to have missed your chance with him, it has to be reassuring that he is getting along well!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

4 doe just busted out of east edge about 70 yards south of me and broke for the cedars...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Should clarify the house report...they were unable to see his left side which is the side I hit, but he had no noticeable hitch in his giddie-up...

Joe


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Should ease your mind a bit hearing that. Good luck!


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Sorry about yesterday, Joe. Silver lining that it wasn't fatal. How far is the house from the pasture you're on today? Any chance he's mixed up in that commotion?


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Some shots from the S Point Stand...










































Joe


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

Great spot Joe - you need one of those DSD decoys out there to pull them in :wink:


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

ks_kiwi said:


> Great spot Joe - you need one of those DSD decoys out there to pull them in :wink:


I already feel like a pack mule 1/2 the time. With my HBS out of commission I am in unfamiliar territory. Layered up pretty good and staying warm, I just don't care for the bulk on my arms, chest and back when I am bowhunting.

With the HBS, a layer of Merino wool topped with UA Cold Gear, a 300 weight polar fleece pant/jacket set and my ultralight Scent Blocker suit us more than enough to brave even the coldest temps.

Good news...spoke with their CS department and they will replace the zipper as soon as I can get it them in WI. This suit is 4 years old well outside of the warranty period.

Love that thing.

Joe


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

12-Ringer said:


> *POST of SHAME!!!!*​
> Well here it is...I couldn't have asked for a more exciting and perfect situation and I BLEW IT. Those following along know how he tormented me this morning on the opposite side of the creek. When he walked that doe away I thought that was it....
> 
> About 45-minutes later I spotted him working his way back down the creek by himself. He actually walked chest deep into the creek and just stood there. This is the same area where he had the doe pinned against he high bank for a good hour this morning. When they were there earlier, I let a few estrus bleats and fawn bawls with the hopes of drawing her up the hill and he seemed to be in the area looking. I let a few estrus bleats again that instantly got his attention, but he didn't seem interested in climbing the high bank, but an estrus bleat followed by a few quick grunts did the trick. He climbed the bank and almost instantly laid down. I was worried as I had 3-4 other smaller buck within 30 yards of my stand while he was still close to 70 yards in the open woods. I figured with my trip coming to a close I didn't have much to lose, so I let out a snort wheeze that spooked 2 of the small buck near me and when they took of running, he quickly jumped to attention. My goal to get his attention was accomplished. This is when I reached for my camera, but he started coming in so fast I hung it on the hook and grabbed my bow.
> ...


I hit one the same last year. I was shooting a slick trick, he ducked upon release and I hit him high in the shoulder. Got about the same penetration as you did. He made it a month before he was shot during rifle season, infection was about to do him in when he was shot by a neighbor. Hopefully you get another crack at him, if not, pray for cold weather, it seems like infection isn't as much of a problem when the weather is cold. Here's his pic. It still hurts my gut to look at it, hunted him hard and blew it when I got the chance.:sad:


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Does merino with UA cold gear on top seem to be effective? I've been playing with tons of different layering systems the last couple years and at first glance I would think the cold gear wouldn't let the merino breathe very well and do its job. I'm still trying new systems thought and I haven't tried this method.


----------



## lsu hunter (Aug 6, 2009)

Pittstate23 said:


> Does merino with UA cold gear on top seem to be effective? I've been playing with tons of different layering systems the last couple years and at first glance I would think the cold gear wouldn't let the merino breathe very well and do its job. I'm still trying new systems thought and I haven't tried this method.


I have minus 33 expedition weight merino top and botom. It's great when the temperature is in the 60's and in the teens. Cold gear sucks compared to wool. In the teens I just wear the wool, a fleece pullover and a good jacket if I get cold in the stand. It's amazing how warm the wool can be. A good windproof midlayer is a god send as well.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Pretty slow...saw 4 doe about 10 minutes ago about 50 yards east of me, across the creek...at least they're up and moving.



Joe


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

lsu hunter said:


> I have minus 33 expedition weight merino top and botom. It's great when the temperature is in the 60's and in the teens. Cold gear sucks compared to wool. In the teens I just wear the wool, a fleece pullover and a good jacket if I get cold in the stand. It's amazing how warm the wool can be. A good windproof midlayer is a god send as well.


I agree. However what I'm getting at is my next layer after the wool is usually a more relaxed fit, whether it be my outer layer or an insulation layer. I'm just thinking that ua cold gear being a really tight fit might not let the moisture get wicked away from your body.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Pittstate23 said:


> Does merino with UA cold gear on top seem to be effective? I've been playing with tons of different layering systems the last couple years and at first glance I would think the cold gear wouldn't let the merino breathe very well and do its job. I'm still trying new systems thought and I haven't tried this method.


I haven't had an issue...the Merino does its job. The UA Cold Gear by itself did not. Pairing it with the Merino made a big difference.

For the record I have yet to find ANY material that breathes as well as it is advertised too. Could be that I expect too much though???

Again...one of my most favorite aspects of the HBS...I can wear very little underneath which helps safeguard against building a sweat. Just the other day it was in the high 30's in the am...merino wool tops and bottoms, wootimate vest with windshear and my ultralight leafy suit. Guys thought I was nuts, but slip into that suit and you could sit all day...

Joe


----------



## lsu hunter (Aug 6, 2009)

Pittstate23 said:


> I agree. However what I'm getting at is my next layer after the wool is usually a more relaxed fit, whether it be my outer layer or an insulation layer. I'm just thinking that ua cold gear being a really tight fit might not let the moisture get wicked away from your body.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You want a loose fit. The wool will pull the moisture away from your skin and you want the air to circulate and dry it out. The tight fit will trap the moisture and make you more cold.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

lsu hunter said:


> I have minus 33 expedition weight merino top and botom. It's great when the temperature is in the 60's and in the teens. Cold gear sucks compared to wool. In the teens I just wear the wool, a fleece pullover and a good jacket if I get cold in the stand. It's amazing how warm the wool can be. A good windproof midlayer is a god send as well.


I agree to an extent....wool is better in hunting applications where you generate sweat and then try to sit tight. UA Cold Gear is tough to beat if you an active outdoor person when it's cold..skiing, tubing, running, etc....

Haven't tried expedition weight merino...I hear good things about it. Maybe that would cut a layer out of my system??

Joe

Joe


----------



## lsu hunter (Aug 6, 2009)

Plus wool still insulates even when soaking wet. Polyester does not. You can get the minus 33 on amazon for $55 each piece. I payed $80 a few years ago and it is still worth that.


----------



## lsu hunter (Aug 6, 2009)

12-Ringer said:


> I agree to an extent....wool is better in hunting applications where you generate sweat and then try to sit tight. UA Cold Gear is tough to beat if you an active outdoor person when it's cold..skiing, tubing, running, etc....
> 
> Haven't tried expedition weight merino...I hear good things about it. Maybe that would cut a layer out of my system??
> 
> ...


Stand hunting ua is useless. The expedition weight is great even when it's hot out. Last weekend it was 35 in the am and got to mid 60 on an all day hunt. I wasn't hot at all even when it was 60. Plus wool won't no matter how much you sweat in it. Ua will stink even if you sweat just a little. My opinion nothing beats a good wool base layer.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

lsu hunter said:


> Plus wool still insulates even when soaking wet. Polyester does not. You can get the minus 33 on amazon for $55 each piece. I payed $80 a few years ago and it is still worth that.


Thanks for the heads up..I'll have to check it out...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

A few shots that help keep my mind wondering...what's going to pop out next...


























Joe


----------



## TCDXT (Jan 20, 2008)

12-Ringer said:


> Thanks Randy and I did want to take a moment to thank everyone for all the support pouring in via text, email, and PM. Most who are close to me know how my entire life was turned upside down on 9/23/15 when my seemingly healthy 10-year old daughter Camille was diagnosed with Leukemia. There is a more detailed account at this link and I would encourage every parent to take a moment or two read. It is unreal how quickly and unsuspectingly things can turn…..
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3077770
> (be sure to scroll down to post #13....)It is hard to believe that was going on two months ago. I appreciate all of the prayers, well-wishes, and other support that MANY members of the AT community have offered. She continues to respond to the current chemotherapy regiment and luckily the side effects are minimal. She is far from out of the woods and we are being told that this very well might be a life-long disease. Despite her dealing with all of this both her and my wonderfully amazing wife teamed together to convince me that I NEEDED this hunt with my dad. I have a funny feeling they need the break from me more than I need the hunt, nonetheless, I’m headed west in a few days to spend some time with good friends and enjoy 40+ hours; just me and my Pop traversing the country in the F150.
> ...





I just wanted to offer you a glimmer of hope............On October 9th, 1992 my daughter was also diagnosed with Leukemia, she was 6 weeks old. Since she was the youngest to ever be diagnosed at this Childrens hospital we were given a 30% chance for her survival, this was our first and only child and we were devastated as I am sure you are also. Our issue was a little different as our baby cried a lot, being new parents we were told constantly that she had Colic ( not sure spelling but tummy ache). We had tried different formulas and noticed that she had bruises on her shin and red spots under feet, great job by my wife by the way for noticing these things because they were not real bad.
My wife immediately made an appointment with Pediatrician which by the way was next door to a Childrens hospital, the doctor she had at the time said right away I need to do a blood test, my wife said ok, didn't think anything of it and it was within an hour he came back in and told her he was 99% sure that she had Leukemia and that she needed to go to the hospital right now where it was confirmed. My story is way too long so I will sum it up, here is divine intervention in my mind.
1. The doctor could have said wrong formula, try this and come back in two weeks (she would likely at that point been too far gone as hers was Acute)
2. They had to insert a Mediport/Central line for the Chemo ( veins too small) and they needed to wait a few days before using for infection (they used it right away).
3. A Doctor from MD Anderson was there at the hospital and he and his wife had came from Saint Jude and specialized in blood cancers for children
4. A great friend of ours brought the elders from her church over that night and anointed her with oils and praying for Jesus to heal.

She responded to treatment immediately and went on to get chemo for 2 1/2 years and is now 23 years old and married and took after her mom she is a beauty. Let the glory be to god for his grace on my Kailey Marie and your Camille.


----------



## TCDXT (Jan 20, 2008)

lsu hunter said:


> My son was diagnosed with AML on 12/19/14. He was 8. I know exactly what you went/are going through. Its amazing how strong kids can be. MY SON IS MY HERO! They told us it would be at least a year. He beat that shish in 6 months!!! Never once did he complain. He would crack jokes while he was throwing up during chemo at 3am. He started school this past Monday. Almost 11 months. There are miracles on earth. I pay for you and your family.



Awesome, hope that he grows up to love Bow hunting and harvests some great trophies.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

TCDXT said:


> I just wanted to offer you a glimmer of hope............On October 9th, 1992 my daughter was also diagnosed with Leukemia, she was 6 weeks old. Since she was the youngest to ever be diagnosed at this Childrens hospital we were given a 30% chance for her survival, this was our first and only child and we were devastated as I am sure you are also. Our issue was a little different as our baby cried a lot, being new parents we were told constantly that she had Colic ( not sure spelling but tummy ache). We had tried different formulas and noticed that she had bruises on her shin and red spots under feet, great job by my wife by the way for noticing these things because they were not real bad.
> My wife immediately made an appointment with Pediatrician which by the way was next door to a Childrens hospital, the doctor she had at the time said right away I need to do a blood test, my wife said ok, didn't think anything of it and it was within an hour he came back in and told her he was 99% sure that she had Leukemia and that she needed to go to the hospital right now where it was confirmed. My story is way too long so I will sum it up, here is divine intervention in my mind.
> 1. The doctor could have said wrong formula, try this and come back in two weeks (she would likely at that point been too far gone as hers was Acute)
> 2. They had to insert a Mediport/Central line for the Chemo ( veins too small) and they needed to wait a few days before using for infection (they used it right away).
> ...


Thanks for sharing such a personal and uplifting experience; I can't lie I'm typing through tear-filled eyes. It seems with each passing day I am presented with new stories of triumph over this terrible disease. We know every situation is unique and even more unique is where, how, and when people find the strength to fight this fight everyday. 

Camille is a soldier and like all soldiers fight a good fight, but has her moments. Today she is home from school as she had a routine appointment. She sent me these two....

















Her and Laurie on a girls day...lunch at Pure Bread and no doubt a credit card work out at Justice....if you don't know what Justice is....be thankful!!!!

As I sit here, perched 20' off the ground, on 30-something degree weather, 12000 miles from home, hoping Buckzilla steps out at any moment I can't help think about how often we let the little things take over our lives; twist and turn us inside out...inflated score a on the AT hunting contests, opinions on mechanicals and fixed-blade broadheads,crossbows, baiting, etc... I myself wa pissed and ready to leave when my HBS zipper broke and the again when I knew in my heart almost instantly something wasn't right about that shot yesterday. 

I guess it is human nature to get swallowed up now and again, especially on an issue for which you have a passion....take it from me though.... a guy most of you have never met...be purposeful about keeping first things first....I have to remind myself at times, but it is so much worth the attention to do so.....

Thanks again XT, something I needed more than I realized I guess..... NOW WHERE'S BUCKZILLA 

Joe


----------



## TCDXT (Jan 20, 2008)

Good luck my friend and god bless Camille.


----------



## TCDXT (Jan 20, 2008)

OH by the way she is beautiful..........................:smile:


----------



## troyinpa (Nov 14, 2007)

Its like being in the tree !!! dude Great job telling your story !!
Troy


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

A few shots of dinks yesterday (obviously it's a bit slow)


























Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

TCDXT said:


> OH by the way she is beautiful..........................


Thanks! She gets her looks from her mother....

Obviously....


----------



## bbruno (Jan 15, 2007)

And you never know when its going to happen. I scored on a KS Slammer 12 days in, one of the bucks I was hunting. Things were super slow. Dark to dark everyday on stand was grueling. I was prepared to go home empty handed. In fact, I sent a text to one my buddies, "I bet I couldn't even kill a 2yr old today"...next words out of my mouth were "WAHOOO!!!!!" It can happen in an instant. 

And as fun as all of this is...its only deer hunting.


----------



## irnwrkr3 (Dec 18, 2008)

At age 18 my next door neighbors daughter was diagnosed with leukemia. At the time, it was a devistating blow to everyone. I've known this girl since she was born. She went through some really tough times emotionally and physically. The outside support that her and the family received was absolute amazing. We held different fundraisers as well as gave her family as much support as we could give. My daughter, who is her best friend, was there for her every step of her hard fought journey. She has battled hard and is now doing well. She's driving, working part time and has a boyfriend. All things that are important to a young adult. The power of determination and Prayer is unbelievable. Stay positive and I will pray for nothing but the best for Camille. If she is as determined as you seem to be, she will be right there with you in those deer stands for many years to come.


----------



## skezskoz (Oct 2, 2012)

Dont get too down Joe, as others have said at least you know hes still out there and seemingly healthy. Hope you get another crack at him before the day is done but it sounds like a hell of a trip regardless. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mmilnes (Nov 14, 2014)

You have plenty to be thankful for bro - keep your eye on he prize as that comes in many forms -


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Made what very well may the last move for me this trip....

Settled in the overgrown pasture crossing stand...


























































Joe


----------



## STS (Aug 4, 2015)

Best of luck! Hope a good one comes through!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## avidarcher88pa (Sep 16, 2011)

Looks like a awesome spot. Good luck


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

2 doe SW of stand 80 yrds

Joe


----------



## shawnmitchell (Nov 3, 2007)

12-Ringer said:


> Just got a good report from the house...the buck I hit yesterday walked past the house. No signs of injury at all...get walked a bit, trotted, stopped for a bit. Landowner got a few pics from the house so I should be able to share. Apparently 150 was an underestimate obviously my part as well.
> 
> Action has slowed a bit here as most made there way into the cedars...
> 
> Joe


And they say you can't kill 'em from the couch!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

4 more doe directly west... on my side of creek..50 yards...looking back and it's starting to rain as well....


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

And so it begins... The home stretch! I hope you're able to make it count tonight. Bring on the big boys!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

2 more joined the party 8 total...all bothered by something on South side of creek

Joe


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Crawled in the stand bout 40 minutes ago, nothing moving here yet. Its a clear bluebird day here. Little breezy if you arent out of the wind. Good luck Joe and prayers sent from central kansas to PA for Camille. Shes a beautiful young lady, dont know what id do if either of my 3 little ones were going through that. You guys are a lot tougher than i would be. Kill a big one buddy!


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Everyone will be wishing for ya this wishing hour..


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Momma circling downwind...gig will be up soon...

Joe


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Hoyt1021 said:


> Everyone will be wishing for ya this wishing hour..


Not quite wishing hour here, yet. Gettin closer though!


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

12-Ringer said:


> Momma circling downwind...gig will be up soon...
> 
> Joe


Keep your mouth closed and dont fart, she will never bust you! Hahaha


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Pretty cool watching these 2-3 mature doe...they smell something but can't see me...most of you know I smoke my cloths and this is why...they are staying in the area...circling, looking, but feeding and not on HIGH alert...

Pretty cool to experience it..

I grunted with the hopes of driving them off before they caught my scent...instead they came running to the stand....









Might be tough to see, snapped with my phone while typing this post.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Little scrub joined the crowd...he need to chase a few around a bit for good measure. I'll see if I can get some footage??

Joe


----------



## huntinfool14 (Oct 17, 2002)

Unbelievable piece of property. You see more in one afternoon sit than I see in a whole season from the stand!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Three doe ran down of the S hillside right along fence looking back...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

huntinfool14 said:


> Unbelievable piece of property. You see more in one afternoon sit than I see in a whole season from the stand!


Indeed...very well maintained, not a gun hunt in 20+years. Some recent trouble with new neighbors (lessees) but other than that, Paradise on earth as far as I am concerned. I can only hope to share my experience with each of you with this thread.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Yote....

Joe


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Throw an arrow at him


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Wishing hour is now upon us Joe! Good luck!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Spike and two doe just crossed at the crossing ...

Wishing hour is upon us....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

hunterhewi said:


> Wishing hour is now upon us Joe! Good luck!


Same to you!!!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

8 more doe and no buck


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

Shoot the spike


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

Joe...I guess the silence means you didn't connect. It has still been a GREAT hunt. Thanks for taking us with you


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Well.... a week has come and gone...hard to believe how fast a week goes when you're doing what you love....even when what you love gets up at 4:00AM and puts you on a 20x24 platform in less than comfortable conditions....

I kept a chart trying not to double count the buck that I've seen and in 7.5 days I have seen 16 different buck...including 6 first class bruisers....I can't even count how many doe, turkey. I had 5 yotes but not close or moving slow enough for me to launch an arrow.

Couldn't be happier for my Dad as it took 52 years of deer hunting to get a respectable buck under his belt. For those who missed it, they scored his buck at 121 and change. We both earned a degree in farmology while we were here this year. I watched a cow give birth and a cattle round up, but my Dad earned a Master's degree as I believe he and the landowner ran in excess of 600 feet of fencing (120some posts). During their fence work a MEGA-BUCK (as they called it) stepped out in the wheat with his lady friend at 2:00PM in the afternoon. This is a different place...unlike any place I have been and I am eternally grateful for that fateful phone call in 2010 when the landowner called to ask a few questions about some trail cameras. Who could have known a lifetime friendship would have been started?

As promised here are a few shots of the deer that I hit yesterday. He came across the back pasture this morning and the cameras started rolling....




What a great week with good friends. I have only myself to blame for not going home with two in the cooler, but it really never is about anything more than bringing back great memories and Lord knows I've got plenty of those.

I want to thank everyone who followed along and hope to have provided a decent accounting of the week I've had here in SE KS. 

Joe


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Great thread Joe!


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Wow what a dandy...and though you didn't tag him, he is still healthy and doing his thing....at least you don't have to feel guilty. 

Thanks for sharing the journey with us...may be the closest I'll ever come to hunting KS. You do a great job telling the story, I enjoyed it as always!

Now get home and give Camille a hug from all of us!!!!


----------



## Hindy30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Good thread. Enjoyed the ride. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## RTILLER (May 4, 2009)

BigDeer said:


> Great thread Joe!


Says it all!


----------



## sgrappone (Mar 19, 2012)

It is unfortunate however he appears to be in good health. There's always next season. Good thread.


----------



## forkhornhunts (Aug 20, 2012)

:thumbs_up awesome thread thanks for sharing your adventure


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

On the road home...if all goes well should be rolling in around 11pm or so....

Joe


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks for sharing your journey. Safe travels and good luck hunting back in pa


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Good to know that the buck seems healthy still. Congrats to your dad and travel safe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmilnes (Nov 14, 2014)

Drive safe guys - I win swing buy tomorrow to see the photos and hear the stories


----------



## bowfool12 (Jun 19, 2006)

Safe travels, I was a silent lurker all along. Great job with the thread. I'm excited for next year already 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cterbow (Apr 4, 2010)

Very nice Joe. I pray that your batteries have been recharged now that you head home to be the man of the house and to cheer your baby girl on to recovery. Know this morning i will be praying for your daughter from the Pulpit as we pray in church this morning. Believing and receiving a miracle. God can and will do great things all it takes is an ounce of faith.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for the ride. 

Tough going home with a tag in yer pocket (right there with ya this year, bud) but as you say, we all love this gig and just being on stand during the rut is a win!

Still plenty of late season fun to enjoy! 

Peace, Joe.

Indy


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

Joe, this has been an incredible story on both this thread and last years. I ended up seeing this thread, and thanks to your link on the 1st post, I found last year's thread for this hunt. I ended up reading through last year's before reading the one from this past week. Both were equally entertaining over the past 9 days at work. Congrats to your Pop on connecting this year. Congrats to you as well on a great experience and getting out there and keeping after it, even after the curve ball with the big boy. Also, I think I commented on your post dedicated to Camille a while back, but I want you to know she is still in my wife and I's prayers. We have an 11 month old son, and I'm not entirely sure what we would do if we were in your shoes. Kudos to you and the miss for being so strong, and to your daughter for her determination and optimistic spirit through it all. Lastly, now that your home, I'm going to be calling you with some questions on your game cameras. I'm impressed with your work and want to look into them. Also, I enjoy supporting a fellow ATer! I'm guessing just get your # of your website??

Brett


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

It's taken a few days to get my bearings straight at home and in the office, but I thought I'd take this opportunity to provide a brief summary of th week.

As usual the comradery was at all time high even with KU, K-State, and Missouri alum all under the same roof. The taste of Philadelphia was once again a hit and the cheesesteaks disappeared at a pace that would spin heads even in South Philly. There were a few times when the only thing moving at first and last light were the Tastycake pies and cakes and it was sure different getting a KC perspective on Andy Reid. Over 100 fence posts and 600+ feet of fence was installed, Pop shot his best buck ever (bow or gun), had some close encounters with a few big boys, youngster had his first ever rut hunt, and on and on and on....

A few more interesting facts about the trip...we traveled 2400+ miles across 7 states, primarily navigating I-70 and saw VERY few deer dead along the roadways. Those 40-hours of travel time found us in prime locations, at prime times to see deer in while driving and deer sightings were very low. In fact, we didn't see our first good deer until we were in KS and he was HUGE!!!! 

Weather at the farm was atypically warm from our past experiences, especially early in the week. The first evening and morning there was a lot of big buck activity in and around a heavy bedding area, but the next few days found most of the dinks on the move. During these times lows were hitting in the 40's and highs in the 60's. It is my theory that most of the bigger buck were with their doe leaving the smaller guys to go crazy. The only chasing with a shooter buck that I saw was on the first day. I did see a shooter "walking" his doe 3 more times during the week, but they were not chasing. I refer to the "walking stage" as the time when the doe is almost ready to bred and is no longer trying to evade the buck. This is often witnessed with a doe doing her thing a her buck somewhere very close by; often within feet. The buck is not being aggressive and the doe not evasive, but they are virtually inseparable. 

During the week ALL of the shooters were moving during the AM hours. In fact, no one saw a mature buck after 2:00PM the entire week, however, almost everyone saw good movement in the AM. The buck that I hit was first spotted walking his doe at 7:45am in a creek bottom and he finally came back through, by himself around 11:30 before I screwed things up.

I did spend a few minutes to review my journal and in my time on the farm I saw 16 different buck, 6 of which were 150 or better, two easily eclipsing the 160 mark. Many of the remaining 10-buck were young 1.5-3.5 year olds that I saw several times over the course of the week, from one end of the farm to other. In fact, I often wondered if I had some scent that attracted Gimp as it seemed no matter where I went, he showed up. I saw in excess of 25 different doe and yearlings. Again, several of the groups were seen multiple times during the week in various locations. I saw close to 30 turkey and 4 Yotes. I saw an armadillo for the first time, as well as, watched a cow be born. I witnessed a cattle round-up and was fascinated to learn that even though the cows broke the fence on the opposite side of the farm and they made their way all the way to the house, as soon as they were "driven" they ran all the way back to the exact spot where they broke the fence. Not sure why I found that so interesting, but I did...

I hope everyone enjoyed my efforts to share the trip. For those who have done this know it isn't exactly as simple as posting a few comments from your phone; at least if you are really trying to share the experience. Bad weather brings on a whole new concern with cameras, phones, connectivity, etc...I was asked if I thought my play-by-play impacted my ability to make that shot that I blew and I was able to answer quickly and confidently; ABSOLUTELY NOT. In fact, I believe it helps a bit with the buck fever. I was still able to range the tree that he walked past, I was able to draw when his head was behind trees, was able to stop him in a large opening, I just somehow blew the shot. 

As long as I have a good memory, that experience will live with me. It is an amazing experience when yon can outsmart a mature whitetail. The stand was kept clean until the wind was right, when I spotted him early walking his doe in the creek bed 80 yards away, I gave him a few estrus bleats and tending grunts. I didn't expect him to leave his lady, but I wanted him to know there was some action up the ridge. I could see that I got his attention, but wasn't surprised to watch him follow her away down the creek. Four hours later I spotted him walking alone along that creek. He went to the exact same spot he was at earlier when I let out the bleats and was literally standing in the creek, up to his chest panting. I am assuming he had finished breeding that doe he was with earlier. I waited for him to put his head down to drink and I hit him with a bleat and he looked up, climbed the bank to my side and instantly laid down. This is when my mind started racing...I had four smaller buck all within 40 yards of my stand at this time. I was confident he knew that, but worried he didn't want to mess with them. I go the idea that if I could turn his head with a bleat, I would wait it out and that didn't happen. I hit him with a few bleats and he didn't even look up the hill. So I decided to take little more aggressive approach and throw a snort-wheeze his way. I knew that this would likely spook the buck close by, but I also thought that commotion could be enough to get him to head my way. As soon as I let out the snort-wheeze, two of the smaller buck took off running straight away from me and him and when I turned back to him, he was on his feet and heading up the hill. He stopped 2x to rub and make a scrape. I could see the trail that he was on while he was making a scrape was going to take him back into the creek-bottom, so while he was working the scrape, I actually used the Primos Bleat Can behind my back, as opposed to my Tru Talker to let him know the doe was further up the hill. I saw his ears cup in my direction while he worked the scrape, what I didn't expect was that he would try to circle all the way around again. While he was making the scrape he was inside 40 yards, but circled back out to 50 before coming to the 40 yard opening. During all of this, I dared not grab the camera, as my bow was in my hand and as soon as I hit the can call twice, my release was clipped and ready to go. I can't say the thought hadn't crossed my mind to grab the camera, but I wasn't sure what he was going to do...if he would have take a few steps North from the scrape he would have been inside 30 yards...the rest is history. That shot has haunted me at some point every day since it happened. Here is a decent shot of him working a scrape at the end of the drive....



I put together this short Summary Video of the trip...I know none of the bruisers mentioned are featured in the clips, but keep in mind, I am there to put them on the ground. When things start heating up, the cameras go on the hanger. I think I am going to practice some here in PA's late season with a camera arm or mount system so that maybe if things work out and we are back in KS next year, I could add a new dimension/detail to the hunt....


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks again and for the guys who have reached out about the video software....I used the AVS Video Editor. It is well-priced, easy to use, and like so many things these days and does so much more than what I really need, but that give me room to get better....

The short clip above is a combination of footage from three different point and shoot cams, a digital SLR, two video cams, a Galaxy S6 and an Iphone. It was easy to combine, trim, edit footage, add/edit audio, even voice input (if I wanted too). 

I used the same software to put together this short clip from turkey season a few years back....







Here is a link to the software download. I doubt you'd regret the purchase, we use it for a lot of stuff in the family and again, it does a heck of a lot more than I have showcased. 
http://www.avs4you.com/downloads.aspx


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Joe, at least you missed this!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

hunterhewi said:


> Joe, at least you missed this!
> 
> View attachment 3301434


Haha..heard about it. I like hunting in that crap...from my experience out there, the colder it is the more the big boys move...

Joe


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Well call them and tell them to start movin!


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice vid Joe. Looks like you made some great memories.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

hunterhewi said:


> Well call them and tell them to start movin!


Done...be sure to be out tomorrow between the hours of 8-1....I dialed one up for you[emoji106] 

Good luck!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

nicko said:


> Nice vid Joe. Looks like you made some great memories.


Always!!

Joe


----------



## DV1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Wow, that was a great live hunt, thanks for the time and effort to post it up. Congrats to your dad on that great buck, sorry you were off by a few inches but there's always next time.

Reading that reminds me of some crazy action I have experienced on a few Ohio leases in the past. Man I miss Ohio, Jersey just plain sucks. 

Hope all goes well with your daughter too, that's really tough and it amazes me how well kids can handle those situations. 

You mention you smoke your clothes...can you elaborate?

Oh, as for the bucks vs buck, doe vs does thing...all my friends in Pa say it like that but ONLY in Pa., never heard that anywhere else. Must be a regional thing.


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

12-Ringer said:


> Always!!
> 
> Joe


Hey Joe,

Any chance you'll be doing this hunt/live thread again this year?? Hoping so!:moviecorn


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Stay tuned...


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

Excellent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

